# The LGBT Pre-2WW Thread



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi everyone,

I hope no one minds but I thought it might be worthwhile to have a thread for those of us who are still in the planning stages/ tracking fertile signs etc.

I'm not really sure if anyone else is in this boat with me at the moment as we have so many recent BFPs on the 2WW thread (  ).

I'm currently at the stage where I would dearly love to have started home insems by now but various things have got in the way (I think some of you have probably read some of my posts about my mum's bf/land-lord  ), well we have now been given a date to move into our new place (which he has been renovating forever) which is 1st April, and yes we are hoping its not an April fools joke  .

Since the beginning of the year I've been saying to myself every month "maybe we can start TTC this month", and we have even made contact with a donor on Pride Angel at the beginning of January (when they gave away some free message credits over Christmas). I've been charting my BBT every morning since last summer  and with a mixture of that any noting down when I have fertile cervical mucus I can work out when ovulation occurred. In the last couple of months I've been trying to use the cheapie ebay OPK sticks to confirm OV but haven't been very good at remembering to take them with me if I'm going out for the day. TBH I think I'm better off with the BBT and CM. Also since January, in the hopes of being able to start TTC soon I've also started taking a daily Pregnacare vitamin (which said suitable from TTC to Breastfeeding).

I keep asking DW "when can we start trying for a baby?" and she has started saying when we are settled in the new place. I know it would be unrealistic to try 'this' month as we will have only been in the new place a few days before it would be time for insem (its a good job we didn't start TTC before now I guess otherwise we'd potentially be one less person to help move furniture etc, and have to explain why I couldn't help).

Anyway, sorry for the long post. Is anyone else at the planning stage aswell?

Emma


----------



## laurac1988

Hey

Am in planning stages also  My partner wats to wait until after our holiday to Florida in December. Looking at egg sharing.

I want to start nowwww!
x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Laura!  Were abouts in Florida are you going? We went to Orlando for our honeymoon at the beginning of December.

We have a holiday booked in December as well (but not as long a flight as Florida) we're going to Edinburgh for a week to celebrate our first anniversary but we're undecided whether to fly or drive at the moment. TBH I'm trying to work out how pregnant I'd be at the beginning of Dec if TTC worked next month/May/June etc. which is another reason why we can't really try in the next couple of weeks because I'd be 36 weeks pregnant for the holiday (although I'm not thinking it would work first time). I think it would be reasonable to travel up to six or seven months pregnant?

I would of liked to try egg sharing (if home insems don't work out I think that's the route we'd take), but when I looked into it I found that the closest clinics to us that do egg sharing are in London and I think that would just get me too stressed out (both having to travel there and also having to arrange time off work). DW also didn't like the idea of the child being able to contact the donor when they turned 18, I don't think she even realised that a child born from the donated eggs would be able to contact us when they turned 18 too! I think egg sharing is amazing but I don't think I could handle having to travel up to London!

Emma x


----------



## Han2275

Hi girls,
We would love to start TTC #3 and I can't wait to (hopefully) be pregnant again, but we currently have a 7 month old who is giving us a lot of issues with night waking. I can't even begin to even add morning sickness to that situation, let alone another night waking newborn  . 
I have had my bloods done on this last cycle just to check whether I am still ok as I'm getting on a bit now  . Thankfully my hormones are still doing what they should do. We are also at the very beginnings of the moving process and are yet to sell our house so we can make the big move to Northern Ireland. Have also been umming and aahing as to whether we should wait til we are settled in ireland, or just go for it now  . Also don't know whether we should try DI again with me or use one of DP's embryos. Would love to do that if we are going to stop at 3, it would be like the icing on the cake for me to carry DP's baba, BUT what if DP wants to carry again and she needs those embies??   . I wish we could just make babies the 'traditional' way  . Maybe we wouldn't over think everything so much


----------



## laurac1988

Hey everyone 

Emma - we're going to Orlando  Never been so I'm quite excited about it. Going with DP's Mum and sister so that should be fun.

Went to a seminar at LWC Harley street today. Interesting... but didn't really tell us anything we didn't know before. hmm

xxx


----------



## BecsW

Hi Everyone,
This thread is a great idea Emma thanks   We are hoping to ttc #2 from August. I am just in the process of weaning DS off breastfeeding as to try again clinics insist you have stopped BFing at least 3 months prior....
Can't wait to get going again though although I am with Han about dreading those waking nights again!!!!
x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Laura- we had a really good time (even though I caught a stomach bug from one of DW's relatives at our wedding), so we didn't manage all the nice food but did go to Disney and Universal Studios, the best bit (that we didn't know at the time) was that back home was snowing and we were sat by the hotel pool in our shorts eating ice cream!

Becs- It never occurred to me until recently that BF would interfere with TTC, good luck with weaning!

AFM- I was being naughty on ebay last weekend and ordered some sterile syringes and sample pots in preparation for home insems, confessed to DW after ordering them  Last night we were talking about babies and DW asked if I wanted to start trying this month which surprised me a little bit as we're both not keen on a baby being born too near to Christmas and I reminded her about needing to not be too pregnant for our trip to Edinburgh.  I'm hoping we might be able to start trying in May.


----------



## laurac1988

So we went to one of the inseminars at the London Women's Clinic Harley Street. It was... interesting. Didn't like that they said "we're not going to explain IVF as it's very complicated and differs for all patients..." Yeah... I guess it does but give us the basics at least! Luckily some of us (moi!) have FF for research   Eurgh - also there was this VILE woman there who was just going "why have they booked me into LESBIAN day? do they think I'm a LESBIAN"...  

Before the seminar the clinic was my first choice, but since then have looked at plenty of others. Had a lovely email back from The Bridge centre so we'll go to one of their egg sharing open evenings some time soon. Also had an email from Create and one from the Lister. Reckon at the moment we're looking at Bridge and Lister but that could change. Anyone else looking at egg sharing?

Also, I was really worried that I would be excluded from egg sharing because my mother passed away young as a result of ovarian cancer - but it turns out that's not a huge deal which is good


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thats good news about the Egg sharing Laura! Sorry to hear about the horrible lady at the open evening though 

I hope no-one minds but I need to have a quick rant about something completely unrelated to TTC! Less than a week before we're suspose to be moving into our new place and we've just found out that my mum's bf has burried some sheets of asbestos from the garage roof in the back garden! I'm so angry with him I could scream! Not to mention the fact we have a dog who will be let out in the garden unsupervised who might like to dig; but also we had just planted 4 fruit trees at the end of the garden and he's burried the sheeting right next to them! Now we're going to have to dig them up cos i don't know about you but I don't really fancy eating any 'asbestos fruit' and I certinly wouldn't want anyone else accidently eating it either! I just can't believe he'd do something so stupid just to save a bit of money! I should have known he'd do something like this because he asked me to offer them on Freecycle before the weekend and I refused becuase I didn't want to get kicked off the group, and I told him he'd have to dispose of it professionally!

My friend at work actually made a 'hyperthetical' call to our local Enviromental Health office yesterday to ask about it and was told "if the sheets were left whole they would pose no more threat than if they had been left on the roof, but if they had been broken up and burried the fibres could start to seep out." Now I can't see how he could have burried them without breaking them up, how else would you fit a six 10ft sheets in to a 5ft hole in the ground?!

I really can't face an argument with him in person, so I emailed my mum about how worried I am about it... to be honest I bet she didn't know he'd done it either. Still waiting for her reply.

If he was a 'real' Landlord we would have reported him to envirmontal health already, I just don't know what to do  

Sorry for the completely off topic rant


----------



## laurac1988

Yikes! that sounds like a nightmare.

Maybe talk to him as it needs to be sorted. I kind of understand as when we viewed our place the garden was like a jungle, and i asked the letting agent if the landlord could sort the garden before we move in... he just put weed killer down. We have two dogs... I know that's different but similar kind of "not thinking about what will happen" thing.

Can it be dug up and professionally disposed of? I don't know anything about asbestos really...


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

The problem is that I really don't get on with him, he treats me like I'm still a little kid. I put up with him for my mum's sake and so I guess it is just because of my mum that we haven't just reported him to environmental health (my friend from work's FIL works for the local dept. and he offered to ask his FIL to get someone to go round to check it out) but if we did that he would know it was us that said something!

We've been waiting nearly a year for him to finish renovating the new place and we're so close to moving in now, but I really don't know if we should be refusing to move in until its sorted out


----------



## nismat

It sounds like such a difficult situation Emma, so complicated with him being your mum's boyfriend. He sounds like a right git!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I normally use stronger words to describe him Tamsin, but yes you're definitely on the right lines!


----------



## curves angel

Hello ladies!
May I join you? We're looking to start trying next month, this time DI at home.
Feels a lot more relaxed this time, lots of positive vibes    

Laura, on the egg sharing thing, we did it last time and we would have done it again but I'm too old now. We had treatment at LWC which was OK but I did feel a little like I was a piece of meat and they just wanted my eggs, having said that, I was ultra sensitive because of the drugs!
Good luck with finding the right clinic for you.
Rosie x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Rosie, Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Good Morning Ladies!

I'm all moved house now (nothing's been said so far about the asbestos). Still got loads of boxes to sort out though  And our big chocolate pudding dog has taken to sleeping on the sofa at night when we go to bed, he knows he's not allowed on the sofa and has even been pushing boxes etc off that we've put on there to stop him getting up!

Are any of you traking your temp? I've been doing it for the last 9 months or so and I can see the change in temp (lower between CD1 and Ov, then higher for the second half of the cycle) and I know I've read it somewhere but can't remember... temp should drop slightly for one day before it rises? Is this drop the day of ovulation or is ovulation the day after the drop in temp?

How's everyone at the moment?


----------



## nismat

It's more a case of temperature "may" drop before the obvious temp rise - it doesn't happen for all women. You can't use temp patterns to predict ovulation, only to confirm that it has actually happened. 

Good luck with the unpacking (and the dog/sofa issue!).


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Tamsin! I do have a drop in temp sometimes. I'm more trying to work out when Ov happened in previous cycles because they vary in length so i don't know if it was CD15 ,CD16 or CD17 etc.


----------



## nismat

I've had a look back at my old temp charts (dating back to 2006!). I sometimes had a bit of a temp dip on the day of ovulation, but it was actually much more of a trend for me to have an obvious dip 2 days before ovulation. I think that it varies hugely, it's simply a case of seeing what comes up more commonly for you as an individual. Temp charts are not the easiest of things to "read"!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Tamsin! That's really helpful


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone,

Thought I'd revive this thread again. We are still hoping to start Home Insem in the next few months. I was hoping it would be this month but its kinda crept up on us. We need to email the donor we found on Pride Angel and see if he's still avaliable.

How's everyone else getting on at the moment?


----------



## Katie1086

Hello everyone

I'm not sure if I am posting in the correct thread, am a tad confused about it all. 

My partner and I are new to the site. We have been CP'd since July last year and have spent alot of time discussing our next steps. We are desperate for a family and where in the planning stage for a long time but am very excited as finally this month we get to have our first attempt at TTC. We are having natural IUI at LWC London and have our DS already and waiting. Its now just a waiting game of that time of the month arriving - it should have been today but no sign so far (apart from tummy cramps that i have had for the last few days. I think it wants to catch me off guard...damn it!). I just want things to hurry up now! Patience is not my strong point!

I apologise if i have posted in the wrong thread! Would love to speak to anyone else TTC

Katie x


----------



## curves angel

Hi Katie!

Good luck, it's a very exciting time xx


----------



## Steph29

Welcome and Good Luck


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Katie, welcome to the thread! Good luck with your first cycle, that's so exciting


----------



## cazinge

Hi,

We are still in planning stage, are on the waiting list for donor sperm at MFS which could be upto 6 months  I just want to start *NOW! *DW is much more grounded and seems quite relaxed so far. We will be moving (from rented to owned) before Oct although we haven't found a house yet! I will also be changing jobs (same employer) because my team is being re-structured, luckily because we've held vacancies only 1 person will be made redundant (at a much higher level than me), I think there will be 2 jobs I could apply for one at the same level and one a bit higher but at least I won't loose out financially.

It's going to be a busy few months....

Marking my place, watching with interest  to everyone in their planning xxxx


----------



## Katie1086

Thank you for the well wishes! It is very exciting. I finally got to call the centre today to say we are going to be coming in this cycle so everything is all sorted.

Cazinge - I completely understand how you feel with wanting to start trying now! My partner and I were originally going to try AI at home in February with a friend of ours being a donor but he decided to let us down in quite a spectacular way so have no been hanging on trying to get this sorted for going down the clinic route!

How are everyone else's plans coming along? 

xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


THought I would say hello in here also as we are just waiting to start our FET cycle, so hopefully AF will arrive at end of this week/start of next as never seems on time when waiting lol. We have a lready had 3 rounds of IVF/ICSI so have 8 frosties from our last cycle which we are using this time and have our gorgeous daughter from our 2nd cycle.  


Katie  -  Is this your first cycle, its exciting when it gets so close, before you know it you will be in the 2ww, lol, hope you are keeping well, where are you having treatment?


Cazinge  -  I know how frustrating it is whe you have to wait it seems to take forever but at least it gives you time to be taking you vits and folic acid etc and get ready for treatment, when it starts tho it will go quick.


Must go again, looking forward to hear how your treatments go


Maggie
xx


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Maggie,

This will be our first cycle and we are both so excited. We've been charting my ovulation dates since February and I've been taking my folic acid since April so we are all set!

We are having a nice relaxing holiday in Cornwall atm and are hoping that 21st May will be our date to go in! We are having our treatment at the London Womens Clinic in Londo.

When are you planning on having your treatment? What does FET mean? Sorry I'm not up with the lingo on all the treatments available. Where are you having your treatment! You must let me know how you get on! Fingers crossed for you!

Katie xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Katie


Excellant sounds like you all ready, good luck with it all, I have never done IUI so not sure what that entails either.


Fet is frozen embryo transfer, so we are hoping to have 2 of our 8 frosties put back later this month, we are also at the London Womens Clinic, lol, may see you in passing as we will be in next week for scans lol


Enjoy your holiday, time for relaxing before starting sounds great!


Perhaps we will be in the 2ww at roughly the same time!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Maggie,

IUI is Intrauterine Insemination which I think is just a posh way of saying that you are being inseminated. They have said because I am still quite young and all my bloods came back with good results I should try 3 natural attempts and then re-assess after that if we are unsuccessful.

I am glad to hear someone else is using the LWC, we had heard lots of bad things about them but as they were the most cost effective and closest to us (plus very very helpful in replying to my gazillion emails at the start) that we thought we would try them. I am pleased to say they have been fantastic.

Where abouts are you and your partner from? My partner and I are from Hertfordshire.

I would love to hear how you get on and hopefully we will be in the 2ww together! Fingers crossed for you! 

Katie xx


----------



## charlruk

Just a quick post to say good luck to you all for what may lay ahead for you all! It is such an exciting, nerve racking, happy and stressfull time!!!

Katie we had all our treatment at LWC, and found them great except the price of drugs! ( don't get them from there if you need any, - hopefully you will have a bfp with natural cycle!! try central homecare) 
As you can see we had a BFP on 2nd ivf, and are now 12 weeks on Wednesday!  

We are also in Hertfordshire! There seems to be a few of us on ff, !

Good luck too you Maggie too for FET!! Hope all goes well! 

Char and Chelle.x


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Char and Chelle

Congratulations on your BFP! That is fab news! You must be so excited! Do you have your dating scan coming up or have you already had it?

I will have a look at the place you suggested should we need the drugs, I am hoping that things will be nice and simple but you never know!

Where about's in Hertfordshire are you? We are in Hemel Hempstead.

Keep us posted on your pregnancy!

Katie xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi girls


Char and Chelle  -  Excellant that you are 12wks now, how exciting, have you had your 12wk scan yet??


Katie  -  We also used homecare health they were very good and had great prices compared with the clinic, however the drugs we are using this time I just got from asda and they were a third of the clinics prices!!  


Well we are also from hertfordshire, lots of us at the mo, we also choose the LWC cause it was closest and easiest for me to get to for scans as I dont drive and have to say we have always been pleased with them altho they are always running late lol.


Maggie, Emma & Lou


----------



## charlruk

Hi, 

Katie we are in hertford. That's one of the reasons we chose lwc as we both work in London so easy to get to! 

Mags and Emma, we have 12 week scan tomorrow, although had one last week too, as that was when was booked for us, but too early for nuchal, but all was good and growing well,  so get to see our baby 2 weeks running!! 
!! Very exciting but still nerve-racking!!

Hope you are all well. 

Char and Chelle. Xx


----------



## Katie1086

Hi everyone!

Char and Chelle - We used to live in WGC and are over there quite a bit as my parents still live there. That is fab news about your scan! It must be so exciting being able to see bubba 2 weeks in a row! Are you having all your scans through LWC or at a local hospital? I used to work at Lister in Stevenage and the QE2 in the radiology dept which covered the maternity scanning and I loved seeing all the baby scans. I'm very good friends with one of the sonographers at Lister so am hoping when its our time she won't mind doing some extra scans for us!

Mags and Emma - where abouts in Herts are you?

It seems there is a rainbow babies boom in hertfordshire atm! Are any of you guys on ********? It would be lovely to meet some of you as my partner and I know hardly any other couples in the same boat as us!

Katie xx


----------



## Pinktink

We're from Welwyn Garden City too... 

We used central homecare for our drugs too and saved about £1500! Def don't get the IVF drugs from the clinics!


----------



## Katie1086

Hey Pinktink

We already know you! Lol its Katie and Laura!

I think I am going to have to have a look at this homecare website just incase we need to use it!

Hope you guys are well!

Xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi


We are in stevenage, Katie is it long ago that you worked at Lister as both my partner and I work there, and have done for about 10yrs bar one yr we took out and went to Liverpool.


I am on ******** I am Margaret Montgomery and I think the pic is of Emma and I with Lou,


Theres lots of us we should arrange a rainbow meet up if anyone is up for it??


Must go time to try to get Lou to bed as she is shattered.


Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

you're both on my ** if it helps to find each other


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Maggie,

I was working at lister from aug 2005 until Mar 2008. What department do you and your partner work in? I was in Radiology.

A rainbow meet sounds like a good idea! We would definitely be up for that!

I will try and find you on **, have a good evening. Xx


----------



## magsandemma

Cool


Just saw you on ** I recognise both of you in your pics, I work as a bed manager and Emma works in renal.


I will have a think about dates and places to meet up so any suggestions welcome, could do pub lunch or picnic in park?


Maggie


----------



## Katie1086

You guys look familiar too! Did u have your scans at lister?! I remember being up in the mat unit scan dept and being in on a lesbian couples scan. Don't know if it was you or not.

If you have any dates or anything let me know - we are pretty flexible and can travel if it makes it easier for you.

Katie xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Yeah we had all our scans at lister I had quite a few actually as Lou wasnt always cooperative with areas needing checking lol, she used to cover up with her hands when they tried to check her face and heart, lol.


Charl  How did  your 12wk scan go, all well I hope!!


Well af arrived today so phoned the clinic and have a scan tomorrow afternoon so may be starting the hrt tomorrow too, am excited about starting now. However not impressed that there have been security alerts in London today, not what we need when I will be going in and out for about 5 scans and transfer in the next two wks.


Speak later
Maggie


----------



## lmb15

Maggie - can't believe you're starting your treatment already, time has flown! Hope everything goes really well for you.

Hi everyone else.

Lisa x


----------



## Katie1086

How exciting Maggie! I hope the scan goes ok! You must keep us posted!

I am still waiting for our positive result from the ovulation tests and then it is all go for us! Really don't want to wait any longer!!

Katie x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Lisa  -  Yeah the FERC has come around quick, thankfully.


Well I went to clinic today for a baseline scan and ovary check, all good, so I am starting my hrt on thursday morning and then back for scan next wed, with a view to do transfer early the following week!!


Katie  -    Hope you get your positive result soon so you can get started!!


Hope everyone is well


Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck Maggie - Everything crossed for you guys


----------



## charlruk

Maggie,

Very exciting! we hope t/f all goes well next week!! 

We had our 12 week scan last week- and all beautiful!! wishing the weeks to wizz by now!!  

Char and chelle


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Thanks I have started on the progynova today, feel bit weird really as seems surreal as not injecting or anything that I am used to doing!!  I do feel a sudden wave of tiredness tonight but I have only had a full days worth but I guess that 4 days worth really as am on 8mg and starting dose is normally 1mg or 2mg, lol, also feel nauseous which I was warned off as such high doses, just hope that it works and  thickening is gd by next wednesday as they said if it wasnt I may have to increase dose and have a patch too, how much oestrogen does one need, lol.  Anyhow if all I have to content with is the nausea and tiredness thats much better than before so fingers crossed that in 2wks I will be writing that we are going for transfer!!!  


Maggie
xx


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Maggie

Thats fab news that things are underway with you - sorry to hear you aren't feeling too good with it!

I hope everything is ok for Wednesday for you!

We are still waiting for our positive result but after a discussion in the timing, timing, timing thread I got a bit panicked about everything so have spoken to the clinic today and if i don't detect a surge tomorrow I am going in for a scan at 3pm to check the size of my follicles and if they look big enough will be having a HCG jab to bring on my ovulation so I can be inseminated on Saturday! So fingers crossed for either a surge tomorrow or big follicles at the scan!

Anyone else TTC this month?

Hope everyone is well!

Katie x

P.S charlruk - Glad to hear all went well for your 12 week scan! I hope the weeks fly by for you! Keep us posted on how you are doing!!


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Maggie

Just to let you know the outcome of our scan yesterday - it would seem that I ovulated early this month so we have missed our chance. We are both gutted. The clinic have said that next month they want to scan us on the 12th day and if our follicle is big enough then they are going to give us ovulite so we can have the IUI done the next day. Anyways.... I hope everything is going well for everyone, we have our fingers crossed for you all!

Katie x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Katie


Sorry to hear that but glad they are going to scan you earlier next month to check, its sods law, I have always found during tx that af never turns up when I want her to, lol.  Hoping all goes to plan for you both next month.


We are doing ok just hoping my body is doing as it should be and eveything looks good on wednesday.


Maggie


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Just a quickie to update, I had scan yesturday and my lining was 8.6mm so all good to go for transfer on tuesday, so start the cyclogest on saturday and then will get the call tuesday to say when to come in, kust need to pray now that my little embies survive the thaw!!  
I found out at my scan yesturday that my lining may have been too thick on my last fresh cycle as they said that it was 16,8mm and they like it to be between 8-14!!  Funny how this was never mentioned throughout the cycle??  A tad annoying really but not much I can do about it now, just got to hope my lining stays nice for tuesday.




Hope everyone else is well


Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck for Tuesday maggie - keeping our fingers crossed for the thaw xx


----------



## JSue

Hi everybody

have just posted in the introduction thread for lgbt.  I'm having a really wobbly day today  .  Just feel like its all getting too mch.  I know I'll probably feel better tomorrow.  We've had two failed diui's and next tues we're going to the clinic so i can practise injecting myself.  Haven't used fertility drugs yet so I' worried about it, any advice anybody? Going to be on Fostimon then the trigger which I've forgotton what that's called  .  I'm going to be 39 next month and only have low egg supply left of 7.2.  starting to feel like it's all a waste of time.  Sorry if I'm sounding so negative.

Anyways good luck to everybody and hoping to make some new friends!  Anybody in the liverpool/manchester area?  

Jill xxxxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Thanks pinktink, just hoping all is ok for tuesday and the thaw is ok, gonna try not to think about it over the weekend as I am on nights anyhow so that should keep me occupied lol.


Welcome Jsue, we went straight to IVF/ICSI so not sure on the levels or iuis.  Dont worry about the injections they really arent that bad, I remember thinking I wouldnt be able to inject myself even tho I am a nurse and inject others lol.  But for 2 of my cycles I also did IM injections one of those cycles resulted in our lovely daughter so the black and blue legs and bum was well worth it, but believe me the first IM injection I did in my butt myself took a little while and in the end I just had to do it like a dart to get it over with lol.  It will all be worth it in the end and everyone on here is great they have kept me sane or as sane as can be lol over the last few yrs!


Right must be off again


Maggie
xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi everyone 

I think ill join you all on this thread! 
We are just waiting for my af to turn up.. then we are planning on ttc with donor sperm (AI) mid June time.
I was expecting af on the 25th.. so I did a great job of stuffing up my ov guessing this month obviously lol!! 
Ive now invested in 30 ov testing sticks from ebay  

Fingers crossed 

Good luck everyone!!

Amber x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Good luck Amber!


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all doing well!

Maggie - Fingers crossed for Tuesday - I hope that all goes well for you and that there are no hiccups along the way!

Jsue - Welcome to the thread! I hope you are feeling a bit more positive from when you last posted! It is all very stressful and my partner and I are only at the beginning! 

Amber - Welcome to the thread! How are your ttc plans going? My partner and I will also be trying in June (hopefully if it all goes according to plan!)

As for us, we are waiting for AF to turn up so we can get the ball rolling again - fingers crossed my cycle wants to behave itself this month!!

Lots of luck to anyone ttc this month!
Katie xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Pinktink  Thanks and I love looking at your pics and updates on stanley he is just gorgeous!!


Katie  -  Hope af doesnt keep you waiting too long and you can get started soon.


Afm  -  Not sure if its a combination of being on nights or the drugs getting to me a bit now as feeling slightly emotional this last few days, and also feeling a bit nervous now too, I started the bum bullets as well on saturday and my god did I forget the effect they have, good lord, the cramps and wind have not been good!!  Sorry TMI warning but I also seem to have a huge amount of EWCM thinking this must be due to the high levels of oestrogen from the hrt and hoping this is a good sign for transfer tomorrow, am nervous about everything tomorrow as first of all it will be waiting to hear from embryologist, waiting to hear if embies have thawed ok and then waiting for our theatre slot.  I also dont really feel very prepared as normally with the full cycle I would have had an advice sheet for theatre this time I have nothing only treatment plan, so I am assuming that as usual no scents, no soaps to be used tomorrow and no make up nail varnish etc!!!!    OMG think I may go mad this 2ww.


Hope everyone enjoying the bank holiday


Maggie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mags really hoping that all goes well with the thaw and 2ww.   for you guys

l x


----------



## Blondie80

Hello everyone

I'm busy being generally super impatient and peeing on my CBFM sticks waiting for ov and praying that our Donor can be here when I ov, which should be in about 7 days time. I wish I was at least more regular, so it would be easier to plan. *sigh*

Hope everyone else is bearing up!

Blondie


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Everyone

How's it all going?! I am still waiting for AF to turn up! I'm getting bored of its grumbly back and stomach pain, I wish it would make its mind up already!

Maggie - how did things go for you today?! Hope your doing ok!

How's things for all the other ttc's?

Katie x


----------



## Pinktink

Just popped on to check if any news from Maggie...

fingers crossed   

Katie - here's a little AF dance for you


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Katie  -  Hope af doesnt keep you waiting too long, and you are both ok.


Jill  -  How did it go with the injection practise??


Blondie  -  Hoping your ov comes at a time that is suitable for you and your donor!!


AFM  -  We had our phonecall this morning from the embryologist to say that they had thawed two embies and that both thawed exactly as they were frozen no lost cells or anything so they were really pleased and so where we, so we now have 2 lovely little embies on board which are 7 and 8 cell.  So have spent the last few hrs in bed since getting home.  Now just waiting to meet my ironing lady who i contacted yesturday as that is a job that I hate so gladly getting rid of it!!!


Hope all is well with everyone else.


Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

so glad the thaw went well Maggie - will be sending sticky vibes your way for the 2ww - are you planning to be good or do you test early...

x


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks PT


Well I am aiming to wait til at least 12days as thats when we tested each of the other cycles, so the only test I have indoors at the mo is the one from the clinic, otherwise I would just crack lol.  Saying that I nearly bought some yesturday so we will have to see how it all goes I guess.  Just hoping the 2ww goes quick.  Lovely pic of u out walking with stanley he is just gorge!!!


Maggie


----------



## kedmo1

Hey guys, thought I join this thread to keep me going for a few more weeks. 
I'm just D/R at mo and hope to start stimming next week for ivf cycle. 
Kerry


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Everyone, just checking in to see how its going. AF turned up this afternoon (mood swings today have been out of this world! I'm surprised I've not been divorced!) So we are back in the game! Have got our scan on 10th to check our follicle size and then we go from there! Trying to stay relaxed and not think about it like last month!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

Katie x


----------



## Blondie80

Hello all,

Just checking in too, every day is d-r-a-g-g-i-n-g! I'm ready to get this show on the road again, mind you, it's always ten times slower on the 2ww!!

Out of interest, what have people done/given up to prepare themselves for TTC? I

've given up smoking (obv!) and all caffeine and I'm taking my pre-natal vits...  what else should I be doing?

B


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi all,

TTC June cycle is not happening now. Got a letter from hospital the other day, got to have a colonoscopy 6th July... ugh.
Managed to tear my back passage rather badly while in labour with Baby #1, and it still hasnt healed properly.
Im so mad cos i was really looking forward to TTC this month.. but its too risky for pregnant ladies to have the procedure done, (anaesthetic, meds etc.. not good for bubs) thats if they will do it at all.

So... fingers crossed for July, if not August!!

Good luck to everyone TTC June 
xxx


----------



## Han2275

Hi AmberKirsty,

Hope you don't mind me asking but why are you having a full colonoscopy if you have a rectal tear? I used to be an Endoscopy sister and normally this would only require a flexible sigmoidoscopy which can be done without any sedation so no issue to baby. Are they concerned that you might need surgery if it's not healed, and therefore a general anaesthetic?


----------



## LisaAndLaura

I've just posted in the intro thread too... after what seems like months of not detecting anything with the OPKs, my partner has finally had a positive result today, so we're having our first attempt at home insemination some time tomorrow (as soon as the donor can get over here!)  Fingers crossed all goes well xx


----------



## Blondie80

Good luck!


----------



## Kallie

Yes, fingers crossed for you


----------



## rachandsuzann

Hi Guys, We are back to have another go! We must be mad! We have an over active, into everything three year old and now we think it's time to try again for another one! Lol!   

I am on day 4 of my cycle, so we are all booked in for a day 9 scan and we go from there - so nervous about doing it all again, all the what ifs - we were so lucky last time - I don't know if I can handle it if it doesn't work, I know I should be more positive but it's tough so I thought I would come on and grab the support from this site that I took from it last time, maybe some of the lovelies are still around that were here in 2007? I feel like a bit of a traiter as I haven't been around much since out dd was born but life gets busy with a little one and for the last year I have so wanted us to try for another baby but the funds just haven't been there!   

Anyway, enough waffling = good luck to you all this cycle lets hope we get loads of bfps!   
Love Rachel
x


----------



## lucky2010

Rachel, did you have a different user name back then? I think I remember you if you did... We were pregnant at the same time! We've been trying for number two for over two years which had been tough... Fingers crossed this 2ww is the one!!

Good luck!

Rach

Ps I used to be rachjules


----------



## rachandsuzann

yes we were preggers at the same time I remember, we are on the same account but our user name is slightly different dont know whats happened Sue will go mad if she sees her name as Suzann!!! Lol! I don't know how to change it! Hope you guys get lucky soon x


----------



## rachandsuzann

oh i just see you are on 2ww now oh good luck guys I hope this is it for you! xxx


----------



## rachandsuzann

day 9 scan -


----------



## rachandsuzann

Only an 11mm folly not great! Back on Thursday to see if it has grown. Grow god damn it grow!


----------



## Blondie80

Am back, in the pre 2ww bit now.. had some time away from thinking about pregnancy and trying to get my head together after the last BFN...

I am determined not to be obsessive and ss, this time around. Yeah right!!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Han2275

Hi everyone  

We have come full circle again and both desperate to get back to TTC again but have no funds at the mo  . Trying to sell our house  . Not just to fund treatment, we are moving too, but it will free up some money. 

RachandSuzann - I am like you in that I worry it won't happen for me this time as it was so easy getting preggers with DS1, and then DP had such a tough time with treatment which opens your eyes to how hard it really can be, with no rhyme or reason  . I hope that little follicle of yours is behaving


----------



## rachandsuzann

Okay scan number 2 one follicle 24mm good lining and a surge its all go! Just waiting to book iui now but it looks like we will be putting the wigglers on tomorrow oh please let this work for us again  

Rachel x


----------



## rachandsuzann

Okay scan number 2 one follicle 24mm good lining and a surge its all go! Just waiting to book iui now but it looks like we will be putting the wigglers on tomorrow oh please let this work for us again  

Rachel x


----------



## Han2275

24mm is fantastic. All the best for tomorrow!


----------



## rachandsuzann

Thanks, all booked in for 14:15 2moro        then the 2ww begins


----------



## Kallie

Hi, I'm not sure when we'll be in a position to try again but I hope it won't be too long.

We got our BFP on 9/6/11 (AI with KD), we had almost a month of looking forward to our little one's arrival before we lost him (we just had a feeling the baby was a boy). I'm just waiting for my body to return to normal before we can start TTC again (emotionally I'm expecting it to take longer but we're just taking it one day at a time).

Good luck to all those waiting to start or just entering the 2WW.


----------



## rachandsuzann

so sorry, wishing you all the best       

Love Rachel & Sue x


----------



## Han2275

So sorry about the loss of your baby. I hope you soon recover physically and mentally and can start on this, sometimes VERY difficult, journey again


----------



## Starfish78

Kallie - I remember you from the 2ww thread as I was also on 2ww at similar time - I'm so sorry to read about your news. Really hope that your body returns to normal quickly so you can get trying again. 

We're having an enforced break as our donor is in france for july and probably most of august which is so frustrating, but i'm trying to look at it as if it's time to chill out and get all the stuff done around the flat that we've not been able to do while DW finished her degree. 

Good luck to everyone preparing etc! There seem to be an abundance of heavily pregnant women around and I just keep hoping I'll be one of them one day soon... 

Starfish x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone,

I'm feeling really frustrated at the moment  . Last week we decided to bite the bullet and pay for a 3 month membership on 'co-parent.net' because we weren't having any luck with responses anywhere else, and we had a message from a really nice guy who has a lot of experience donating (he became a private donor after he reached his HFEA limit), we'd really like to go ahead with him, but he has recomended that we visit our GP first. He has said that he is hesitant to donate to people who won't go to see their GP first, which we think is very sensible advice but we are having such a hard time trying to make a doctors apointment!! 

DW phoned the doctors last Friday (we were hoping and praying to be able to get an apt this week because I'm due to ovulate Sunday/Monday), we'd had a look on the doctors website and chosen which ones would be best to go and see.... but the next 'scheduled' apt is at the begining of August!! and is also at a time which I can't go to. They have offered us an apt with a competely different doctor who we have never met before for 2 weeks time, but again at a time which I cant go to  becasue I work in a different town to where I live I can't pop out of work and back home for an apt in the middle of the day (obviously don't want work to know we are trying to have a baby, and I know as soon as I meantion doc's apt they are going to be asking if I'm pregnant!). 

We've also tried asking for a phone consultation with the GP to explain things but the receptionist has been very unhelpful. The main reason for the apt is that the donor has sent us a lot of info like genetic information, his family health history, any health issues that are reported in any of his donor children etc. which he has recomended to print off to show our GP. There is lots of info (which is why we like this donor so much) but its more than the GP can go through in a 10 min apt. We've explained this on the phone to the receptionist and they have told us we will need to book a double apt slot... which is even more difficult 

I'm also really scared that we'll go to the doctors and they'll just tell me to lose a load of weight before TTC, and maybe I'm being naive that my weight wont be a problem TTC but I wanted to try before having to wait for ages and starve myself just to get to a weight which I can't sustain 

 Sorry for the long rant


----------



## Hales :)

Hi all, thought I would join you on this thread, just waiting for consultants appointment for september to come through for our next treatment,  really need to concentrate on getting some weight off beforehand!

Hope all is ok with everyone! X


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Hales, good luck for your September apt!


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks Els - Appointment has just come through the post for October - Typically when we are away on holiday! Argh! Have called to try and move it!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

That's always the way isn't it ?!!? 

We're waiting to go see our GP before we can get started with a donor we like (I typed 'our donor' first but I don't want to jinx it lol). The only apt we manged to get was 11th August at 8am (so hopefully I'll just be a few mins late into work). 

Emma x x x


----------



## Kallie

Starfish78 said:


> We're having an enforced break as our donor is in france for july and probably most of august which is so frustrating, but i'm trying to look at it as if it's time to chill out and get all the stuff done around the flat that we've not been able to do while DW finished her degree.


This is one of the frustrating parts of working with a KD, hope he gets back soon and you can get back to it! Our donor works shifts so we just have to work around that. That said, I'm glad there are great, generous men out there who are willing to be donors.


----------



## Starfish78

Hi all, 

Hope everyone's doing OK in this 'waiting' stage. Good to have some apppointments on the horizon Hales and Emma, I always find it helps to have something to focus on.

AFM I'm struggling a bit right now, I think mainly as I dont know when KD is back home and you're right Kallie, we do feel so lucky to have this opportunity with our KD (who is everything we could hope for as a friend and donor)  it is also hard not being able to try every month. So the next time we try is ? which I find really hard. I also seem to be having a bit of a blue time with ttc journey generally, thinking all the usual, will we ever get there etc. We just had to spend some of our savings on a new car after ours was written off (frustratingly with no fault of ours) and I'm sure we will gradually replace the money but I have always thought of that as ttc money so it felt a bit of a wrench.

Adding to the feelings is the fact that although we have (only?) tried 4 times we have been talking about ttc for years and years, and I wish we'd got it together earlier ... but there's no point in regrets is there, and I guess if we could have got the factors sorted earlier that we needed to, we would have. 

Ugh, sorry to have a moan and not be more positive, hopefully it's just a bad day. I've never been brilliant at always keeping positive and I guess now is the time to really try!

Thinking of everyone.
Starfish x


----------



## Hales :)

Starfish - TTC is so frustrating at times, I know exactly how you feel, it often feels like time is ticking away, I remember feeling that way whilst trying for the boys - we honestly thought we'd never get there, but we did - hang in there x

Els - Glad you've got an appointment that is not too far off 

Our appointment came through for late October, but if my cycle is on track then that means probably won't actually be having any tx until January (by the time have an appointment with nurses and tests etc) - at least time to hopefully lose a bit of weight!


----------



## Starfish78

Thanks Hales, for your encouragement, really appreciate it, I am hoping this is just a bad day and as soon as we hear back from donors I will hopefully have something ahead to focus on. Glad you have got your appt through, how exciting. Are you going for IVF or IUI?

Picking up new car tomorrow, so looking forward to that!

Starfish x


----------



## MandMtb

Hello, I know I'm going this thread early but wanted to join those of you waiting for treatment as we went to the GP today to ask for a referral for TTC no.2 (with DW having treatment this time). I didnt think I would be as excited as I am today, as it is just the very small first step but I am. We are hoping if consultation and tests can be done speedily (I know I am being positive or niave here   ) to have our first treatment cycle in October/November. 

S x


----------



## Hales :)

Ooh exciting mandm! Wonder if we can try and have them on same day again? Our consultation isn't until October, so hoping for around Jan


----------



## Han2275

Got all over emotional today as it was DS2's 1st birthday. Nearly rang the clinic to arrange our appointment to sign the consent form so I can carry DP's frostie. Just sitting having a glass of wine after a wonderful, busy day, and our sensible heads are back on again  . Appointment at the bank tomorrow to discuss our finances so hopefully things will look a little bit brighter for TTC again


----------



## Blondie80

Hello all,

Got my first high reading on the CBFM this month - but very scared, becsuse last month I had 10 highs in a row and it turned out the first high, was actually my ovulation and it must have missed it somehow.

Anyway - praying that doesnt happen.

We think we have found a new donor too - the old one was beginning to stress me out, with his know-it-all attitude and the way he talked to us. Most recently he 'reminded'me that timing was important. Er, I think I know that! So we'll see how it goes with the new donor.

Other than that - Ive been focussing a lot of my efforts into work recently and its been nice to give the brain time off thinking about ttc.

xx


----------



## Starfish78

Hi Blondie,

Good to see you've got a new donor and hope the cbfm behaves this month!!  Know what you mean about focussing on something else, it's definitely good to have distractions!! I dont think I've done a great job of distracting myself and still no news from KD about when he back in UK so all a bit frustrating. We're investigating the option of going to a clinic so we could have some of KD's sperm frozen etc which means we might have more control over when we try, but there's a lot to consider incl cost etc. I'm pretending to myself that I'm OK wth dealing with not trying at the moment but in reality I'm really wishing we were and finding it all a bit overwhelming at times. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80

Hey Starfish,

I know how you feel. The only 'control' we have over this thing, is when we insem and to have that taken away is super frustrating. I think thats why I felt so frustrated with the other donor, It felt like we had ONE shot a month (if that!).  (((big hugs))) I hope your donor gets in touch soon and you can figure out when you can next try.

The new donor is LOVELY. What a difference! The whole thing was relaxed from the get-go and such a different experience. Starting to feel much more positive about things. So we did an insem yesterday and will do one tomorrow, BUT Im only on my 2nd high on CBFM - Im taking a bit of a gamble on it, as its been so all over the place (last month 10 highs, with no peak and it turns out I had ovulated on the 3rd high - not sure why it didnt pick it up!) - am also using OPKS... Hope I havent missed it :-/ I would like to know definitely when I have ovulated - because I have the CD21 blood test coming up!

Hugs and SBDTA xxx


----------



## Starfish78

Really glad the new donor is so nice Blondie - that's great, what a relief after the last 'timing is important' guy. Keeping everything crossed for you this month. You're right about lack of control. Watching a peak come and go on the cbfm feels such a 'waste' somehow. But just have to sit tight, and try not to obsessively check email for reply from donor! ahhhhhh!!!!

What's SBDTA ??!

x


----------



## Blondie80

SBDTA - Sticky Baby Dust to All!

Well, I still havent had a peak on the CBFM - 5 days of highs so far, so either a) it's missed it again b) its coming up c) Im not ovulating. *cue big panic* - the first 2 months were fine, Im not sure whats going on. Maybe the scan on the 20th will tell me something.

We went to do a second insem with our lovely new donor at the weekend, but (and I still can't believe it), as were getting comfy on the hotel bed, my DW lent on the end of the syringe, shooting ALL the sperm onto the ceiling. So it was a useless trip.
We both sat there for about 30 seconds, in complete disbelief and shock. I know it was an accident, but I could have killed her.


----------



## Starfish78

ahhhhhhhhhhh  that is so unbelievably annoying for you both! I guess you've got that first insem done at least so everything crossed for you - it only takes one, as they say.

The cbfm seems to be a law unto itself some months. Hope the scan sheds some light and clarifies things. Is it something the GP can do or do you go to hospital for it?

We are still waiting to hear back from donor ho hum....

Starfish x


----------



## tinabean

Hi

I am jumping threads!!  Have been on the 2WW thread till I got AF last Friday.  Now waiting to test again with OPK's.  We have a donor from co-parents.net who does not want any contact with possible child.  We have had one try with a BFN (I am getting the lingo on here!)  

The first time testing was a toilet nightmare - now going to just test twice a day.  First time we went to the donor had 2 donations but I have been in touch with the donor this week and they are offering one donation as they will travel to us, it's terrible when you have to ask for more!  Going to try and work with him to get two.

Wishing you all luck.

Tina x


----------



## Starfish78

Welcome to the thread Tina and sorry to hear about your BFN. Know what you mean about number of donations. We are trying with a KD who is a good friend or ours and had one donation for the first 2 tries and then asked him to do 2 donations/cycle for the next 2 tries, which he seemed happy with but the travelling etc can all take some organising! 

Good luck, and hope the times goes quickly until your next try.

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80

Welcome Tina and Starfish, hopefully we will be cycle buddies nexy try?   

I FINALLY had my peak on the CBFM!!!! woooo!!!!

So even though we insemed on Thursday PM (4.5ish days ago!) and I know there really wont be any chance - because insem happens 24-48 hours after LH surge, BUT I am pleased I finally peaked. Which HOPEFULLY means that last month was a stupid blip and we're back to normal. 

1st Month - 5 highs, peak
2nd month - 4 highs, peak
3rd month - 10 highs, no peak!!
4th month - 5 highs, peak

Sadly donor not available today, and I think tomorrow is a bit pointless and expensive, so we'll just wait for next month.

I've also beed doing OPKs, had some tesco ones (7 days for about £7), and they work fine, but the amazon ones I bought (100 for about £14, they even have good reviews!) are pretty useless... I do get a line, but its not a strong one. Can anybody else recommend some inexpensive ones? 

Blondie xx


----------



## BecsW

Hi Blondie,
So pleased you got your peak today    these cycles of ours are enough to drive us round the bend aren't they!   Apologies because I don't know too much about the CBFM, does it detect LH Surge or is to do with temp rises? If a peak means you had an LH surge then if your donor is available tomorrow, if I was you I would go for it, at our last clinic we would wait for the smiley face on the OPK and then have IUI 36 hours later and on our 4th attempt this process worked for us. If it means something entirely different then obv ignore this.

As for OPKs, our clinic  told us to only use the branded ones and they suggested Clear Blue as they are much more sensitive, it's a shame I know because obv they are pricey   

Very best of luck to you   
Really hope this cycle is the one xx


----------



## single.mummy

Hi Blondie

Like Becs I don't know CBFM but I would suggest if there is any chance of your donor being available it may be worth giving it a go. We go in for DIUI the day after a smiley face and the clinic even suggest you can go in 2 days after on a weekend.

Also except your 3rd month your cycle seems quite similar 4 or 5 highs then peak, so if you were using the Clear Blue sticks while they may be pricey you may only need to use 2/3 a month, so 1 pack may do 2 or 3 months. I am only saying that I only use OPK kits but my cycles are really regular and so I use very few of the sticks as I know when it is going to smile. So using both together you may not need many of the sticks. If that makes sense.

Good Luck.


----------



## tinabean

Yeah donor agreed to 2 donations! Just waiting for smiley face now - should be Wed, Thurs or Fri. Must stay calm.


----------



## Blondie80

2mummies said:


> Hi Blondie
> 
> Like Becs I don't know CBFM but I would suggest if there is any chance of your donor being available it may be worth giving it a go. We go in for DIUI the day after a smiley face and the clinic even suggest you can go in 2 days after on a weekend.
> 
> Also except your 3rd month your cycle seems quite similar 4 or 5 highs then peak, so if you were using the Clear Blue sticks while they may be pricey you may only need to use 2/3 a month, so 1 pack may do 2 or 3 months. I am only saying that I only use OPK kits but my cycles are really regular and so I use very few of the sticks as I know when it is going to smile. So using both together you may not need many of the sticks. If that makes sense.
> 
> Good Luck.


Ah timing/financial stuff wont work this month - but never mind, we'll try asgain next month. Im just relieved I am back on track - now I have the scans and blood test to look forward to!

Thank you for the advice though, have decided NOT to mess around with the sticks, as when i did that (last month) thats when I got all my 10 highs! x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Ladies, a quick update from me 

We had our GPs apt at 8am this morning, it went very well (ie. she didn’t weigh me!). We gave her a print out of the medical info and family medical history that our prospective donor gave us, and she’s going to read that over the next few days, it was about 12 pages of info!!!

She said that we’re the first same sex couple that has come to her before trying to have a baby, but she’s happy to support us and learn from us while giving us her medical advise on the donor and our health etc. 

She advised us that there’s not anything the NHS can do in terms of treatment, but we knew that our PCT had suspended all fertility treatment in last year’s budget cuts anyway. We talked a bit about clinics, and we also talked about Home Insemination and explained that trying at home first was our preferred route (due to cost but also because I’d prefer not to have to take any unnecessary medications). She agreed that this sounded sensible as I have no know issues.

She’s happy that I have regular cycles even though they can vary from 28-36 days (I’m currently on CD42 of current cycle but this is very unusual for me and I know I ovulated around CD30, so I was expecting it to be this long). 

We talked about my general health and whether we had concerns about any genetic issues in my family (none that we know of). Then she asked if I would like to have a blood test to check if I have immunity against Rubella, this is obviously very dangerous if you catch it during pregnancy. They managed to squeeze me in for a blood test with the nurse straight after we came out from the GPs apt, which was really lucky. 

We’ve made a follow up apt with our GP for a few weeks time (6th Sept), so we can discuss her opinion of the info the donor has provided and also the results of the blood test. If I’m not immune to Rubella she will organise for me to have the vaccination so we know there’s no chance of me catching it later.

Hugs Emma x


----------



## tinabean

I have been using Clear Blue Ovulation tests (not the monitor) and have been testing twice a day.  Is that too much or should I chill my boots and test once a day?  Also can you test in the morning with them??

Oh and just realised I have been taking ibuprofen for an aching back and the can slow your ovulation apparently!

Any advice gladly taken!!

Tina


----------



## Starfish78

Hi Tina, 

I find the OPKs can be confusing and advise different things about when to test. The monitor definitely asks for FMU (first morning urine) but the normal OPKs (with line or smiley face) say in their instructions to test in afternoon - evening (because the LH they measure synthesizes in the day), and to try to stick to the same time each day. I have had some confusing months where I didnt get the 2nd line (or smiley face) but did get a peak on the monitor and put this down to the fact that the LH surge that the OPK measures can apparently last less than 24 hours so it is possible to miss it if you test once a day. So your twice a day testing should I guess avoid that chance.  

As well as the OPKs are you also trying other ways to monitor if you might be approaching ovulation or are ovulating, like measuring temp and monitoring cervical mucus? I've never tried the temp monitoring and had varying success with the cm but my sister in law swears by it!

Have to say that's the first time I have heard about ibuprofen, wonder why that would be...

AFM we are hopefully trying again at home in 2 weeks as heard from our KD that they are back in the UK - hurray !  Going to also look into the clinic route in case KD away again for a while, that way we could try with his sperm but without him (if you get me).

Hope everyone else doing OK, Emma your appt sounded thorough, and good to have a plan of what next.

How's everyone else?

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80

Starfish78 said:


> AFM we are hopefully trying again at home in 2 weeks as heard from our KD that they are back in the UK - hurray !  Going to also look into the clinic route in case KD away again for a while, that way we could try with his sperm but without him (if you get me).


Just popped by to say - WOOOO, so pleased that its go-go-go for you again!! xx


----------



## Starfish78

Thanks Blondie! I know, I'm so relieved, I was starting to feel dispondant and obsessively checking emails to see if there was an email from them. Where are you up to? Are you on 2ww? 

Starfish x


----------



## tinabean

Thanks Starfish for the info. Good luck too! I thought it was just me stressing!! 

AFM We finally got smiley face yesterday. Donor was on standby so we are now on 2WW again. Had good news from him that another couple are pregnant from his donation! So hope it's us next!!  

Tina


----------



## Blondie80

Starfish78 said:


> Thanks Blondie! I know, I'm so relieved, I was starting to feel dispondant and obsessively checking emails to see if there was an email from them. Where are you up to? Are you on 2ww?
> 
> Starfish x


 I suppose I am officially on the 2ww, but it doesnt feel like it - we had one chance and were 5 or 6 days before ovulation!! So I dont think of myself as being on it, I think that it was a missex chance. Raring to go with the new donor next month though - and hoping to GOD it doesnt clash with with DW is away! *bites nails*


----------



## Starfish78

Well I guess you never know Blondie, little swimmers can live quite a while apparently!! Fingers crossed your timing works out next month (but even more fingers crossed that you wont even need next month's go!) and so glad it's all positive with the new donor.

AFM I'm having a bit of a down day which I know I shouldnt be since we have a try lined up this month, I'm just starting to feel so drained by it all. I contacted our local clinic today and got all the details for if we were to go down the IUI route and it feels so protracted (and expensive, especially since we are using our own sperm, if you know what I mean!). The 6 months quarantine is non negotiable so I guess we'll need to discuss it all with KD asap and carry on trying AI while the sperm is quarantined. Guess I just need to chill out a bit as objectively there's nothing to worry about (except for needing to start saving up!) but at the moment I just feel it's never gonna happen. Sorry to be so blue!

Think we might try and get away camping this w.e, need some space and perspective I think. We've had loads of family and friends staying with their LOs and when they leave I think I find it even harder.

Hope everyone else doing OK. 

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80

Starfish78 said:


> Well I guess you never know Blondie, little swimmers can live quite a while apparently!! Fingers crossed your timing works out next month (but even more fingers crossed that you wont even need next month's go!) and so glad it's all positive with the new donor.
> 
> AFM I'm having a bit of a down day which I know I shouldnt be since we have a try lined up this month, I'm just starting to feel so drained by it all. I contacted our local clinic today and got all the details for if we were to go down the IUI route and it feels so protracted (and expensive, especially since we are using our own sperm, if you know what I mean!). The 6 months quarantine is non negotiable so I guess we'll need to discuss it all with KD asap and carry on trying AI while the sperm is quarantined. Guess I just need to chill out a bit as objectively there's nothing to worry about (except for needing to start saving up!) but at the moment I just feel it's never gonna happen. Sorry to be so blue!
> 
> Think we might try and get away camping this w.e, need some space and perspective I think. We've had loads of family and friends staying with their LOs and when they leave I think I find it even harder.
> 
> Hope everyone else doing OK.
> 
> Starfish x


Sorry to hear that Starfish ((great, big hugs)) - it happens doesn it, the ups and downs of the rollercoaster than is TTC.

I think getting away and being outside/nature/fresh air etc, is just what the Dr asked for and a great spirit lifter.

I have to keep reminding myself that it can take healthy hetereosexual couples with no fertility problems, a year to conceive and to stop being so impatient - hard, eh?!

Could you go through the NHS? We can't because we have DS - but some PCT's are still funding it, is it worth checking?

xx


----------



## single.mummy

Hi All,

I have been away from FF for a little while, I have managed to get through 10 days of tablets and AF arrived today, bang on time, so hopefully I have now shifted AF away from the weekend Ovulation will follow suit and I will be able to have DIUI in 2 weeks!!! I am feeling quite excited now, just hoping to miss the bank holiday now!

I have to second how hard it is all this waiting, so I do feel for those who have known donors who are not always available. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## tinabean

Hey Blondie we have had the same idea to get away this weekend - taking a few days off so heading off Thursday to Welshpool, adults only campsite so no children to remind me of what may or may not be happening in my body!!  Going to try and chill and try to stay off the internet.

AFM - Last month was stressful and disappointing but this time it was better but we were still on pins.  It is hard when your both on edge to lose sight of your goal.  Our donor has been really good but we are so aware of the "service" he is doing for us and that makes us stress as well, in case we upset him etc.  You just can't win sometimes...

Good luck to all


----------



## Blondie80

tinabean said:


> Hey Blondie we have had the same idea to get away this weekend - taking a few days off so heading off Thursday to Welshpool, adults only campsite so no children to remind me of what may or may not be happening in my body!! Going to try and chill and try to stay off the internet.
> 
> AFM - Last month was stressful and disappointing but this time it was better but we were still on pins. It is hard when your both on edge to lose sight of your goal. Our donor has been really good but we are so aware of the "service" he is doing for us and that makes us stress as well, in case we upset him etc. You just can't win sometimes...
> 
> Good luck to all


Tinabean - hope you have a LOVELY relaxing time.

I know what you mean, when the donor is around, it's as if I've never been as nice to anybody in my life, Im constantly saying thanks, and treading so carefully around his plans!


----------



## Starfish78

Hi all, 

Have a lovely time away also Tinabean. Lets hope the weather holds! and it takes your mind off the 2ww.

Hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly 2mummies and you are spot on with your ovulation missing the bank hol!

Thanks for all your lovely comments after my moan yesterday - I really appreciate being understood on here. yes patience is definitely not my strong point at times! Such a long time we've been talking about it that now we are trying I am just wanting it to happen. Long chat with DW las night and decided just to carry on with AI for now and not get into the whole clinic thing at the moment. Objectively we have only tried 4 times so I need to chill out a bit !! easier said than done for me. DW told me off for obsessing on here (I spent too much of yesterday's day at work reading various relevant and not so relevant threads oh dear) so we are packing up the camping gear and off we go...
Totally relate to the being nice as pie thing - even though we are good friends with our KD we still feel so grateful we are supernice (and that's the challenge isn't it because we also feel frustrated they're not about every month).

OK happy mini breaks and here's to some bfp's in the very near future!!

Starfish x


----------



## tinabean

Hi all

I am back from the 2ww board with a BFN.  Just ordered another 20 test kit clearblue as we are sick of paying through the nose at tesco for a 7 pack.  I have a superstition not to buy another ovulation kit till I get AF - I am crazy!!  Where do others buy there's from?

We are heading for our third try at AI home and with each one the emotions go up and down.  It does get a bit frustrating and some days I have so much hope and others dispair.  My wife is very supportive and she just knows when to leave me be and when not too.

This last try we even discussed doing IUI which in hindsight may have been a bit of a "OMG I am 42 is this ever going to happen moment"  I think we can all be a bit impatient!!  However I am so enthused by the stories on here and how supported I feel.

Today I contacted our KD and he is happy to travel to us this time, he is being really good which helps so much.

Hope everyone is ok.

Tina xx


----------



## jessica60

Hi,

We feel the same about buying the 20 pack ovulation kits, just hope this will be the last time we have to order them. We buy the clear blue digital and find them to be cheaper from amazon.

Has anyone out there got any advice for us; our kd is out of the uk thursday for a week and we are due to ovulate approx sunday or monday. Our kd lives a two hour drive away, does anyone think it is worth a try tomorrow(wednesday) night? Is thete a chance it could work ai this early.


----------



## Blondie80

I would say do it - there's always a chance. Some sperm CAN apparently live up to 7 days, though the majority is 3 days most. 

Personally I would do it,  because I hate missing a month of trying!


----------



## jessica60

Thanks blondie,
We did try after all, got the ai 8am thursday (quite a large sample this time and very liquidy). It was a long drive but hope it will be worth it. We then tried to monitor ovulation but ran out of the clear blue ones and all we could find were the boots one. We dont really know when we ovulated but could be today with symptons I got but no temp rise yet. Is this too late to have worked if only ovulated today?
K


----------



## tinabean

Hi

We started ov testing today.  The KD is on standby waiting for us to contact him.  Sods law that smiley face will be Wednesday when I have family over for dinner!  We don't normally plan anything when we are fertile but can't avoid this.

However, we have now managed to get the KD to come over to us when we are fertile, early evening but we have to pick him up at station take to hotel, get donation then go back in the morning for another donation.  Oh logistics, logistics!!

It beats both of us taking a day off work.  

Good luck Jessica

Hope all the pre 2ww are doing ok.

Tina


----------



## jessica60

Still no temp rise, what is going on!! Def think im out of luck this month. Kd still out of the uk, so just have to rely on last thurs ai.

Tina, its sounds like you got a good donor there coming to you when you require him. Good luck with the process. What is with all the donors living anywhere but the cities we live in??

K


----------



## tinabean

Silly me told the donor the wrong dates but he was fine to come over yesterday.  It did mean he had refrained from "any loss" for more than the usual few days so it was a good thing really!!  (That was the weirdest thing to ask him though - er can you try not to "lose anything" prior to donation... cos it makes it better.)

So had DI at home yesterday and today, so are on this crazy 2WW rollercoaster again.

Fingers crossed for you Jessica.

Tina x


----------



## jessica60

Hi,

Thanks Tina. I have decided that I'm not offically classing myself as on the 2ww, I am sure the insemination was far too soon, Thursday morning 01/09 and I am not totally sure of when ov was, think it may have been the tuesday/wednesday after, really not sure. So I am not sympton spotting etc, I am not even going to use a pregnancy test, if af is late then maybe I have been lucky. I am going to be a pessimist about it this month as then I will not have to go through another disaapointment.

Tina, did you inseminate on the day of the smiley face on the cb opks? Good Luck, hope it works for you this month, when are you going to test? There have been quite a few positives on this site lately.

I am going to look into buying a cb fertility monitor I think, but they are a bit pricey!! I am finding the opk sticks are a bit hit and miss for me.

Has anyone out there got any comments on the cb fertility monitor?

K


----------



## tinabean

Jessica - you never know what happens in this crazy TTC race!  There is always next time though.  Have you had tests to check your fertility? I did at the hospital on the NHS.  I got my GP to refer me for IUI even though we were not going to go down that route.  We only paid for one test privately.  Given my age I did not want to take any chances as time is of the essence.

The cbk opks have been ok for me - I have been tracking my ovulation via muscus etc and via an i-phone app (crazy or what!) so i generally know when I am fertile.  We inseminate on the day of smiley face and day after.

I think there is a thread on the CBFM on here though.  Friends of mine swear by it.

Tina x


----------



## jessica60

Cheers Tina, I have not had any fertility tests, I would love to have them because worrying a bit now that something may be wrong, as you do whilst on the road of ttc. My head is constantly thinking about all this.

I just do not know what to say to the doc. I would have to explain the whole known donor via internet thing, how and how many times we have tried. I just assumed that they would just send you away until you have been trying for over a year or more. What did you say to your GP to get the tests done?

Has anyone else out there had any tests done free on NHS? Has anyone any advice on what to say to their GP's to get tests done?

Oh and thanks for the advice on the app. I have just installed two ov apps on via android. The are called 'My days' and 'Woman log'. I was noting stuff on the calendar before but this is great.

Cheers

K


----------



## tinabean

I went to my GP with the attitude of - you need to refer me as I have not access to sperm to try for a year! Plus I know that I am entitled to have the tests on the NHS to check my fertility.  It worked and the GP was great - they did lots of blood tests prior but the referral was simple. When we got to the hospital we said we wanted to know if we could before we tried anything.  They were really good.  The consultant was going to write to the PCT to see if we could get funding for IUI but I had already checked that out and I was too old (have to be under 39) for them to consider me.

If you contact your local PCT and ask for their PALS (patient advice and liason service) department, they should be able to tell you who to speak to about their Fertility Treatment Policy. 

I also called the hospital to ask who I should get referred to and they said I could have fertility tests on NHS.  If you have a name of a consultant when you go to your GP you have done half their job. 

I also work in the NHS so did know a bit.

Good luck - you have nothing to lose!

Tina x


----------



## jessica60

Cheers Tina that was great info. I live in Wales so things are slightly different, I enquired about the PALS, they dont have one here but do have something similar. I was pointed in the correct direction after asking for PALS, so thank you.  I was e-mailed loads of info and there is a great document which contains details of when they can provided fertility treatments for hetrosexual couples, then suprisingly a section on same sex couples, and here in Wales you can access this treatment if you are a single woman/same sex couple and have attempted insemination at home around the time of ovulation on 5 occassions and been unsuccessful. So if it has not worked for us this month, then thats our 5 occassions, this is good news because I thought it would have to be after a year of trying.


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

This thread has gone a bit quiet, are there others out there waiting to start tx?

We are officially starting again for no.2! We had our consultation today (DW is having tx this time) and we are all set to start... we are planning on having IUI's with same donor sperm as Jacob's. We will be having our first tx hopefully Oct/Nov and will then re-start in the New Year if a BFN. 

S x


----------



## Candy76

Hi,
We will hopefully start our 1st IVF cycle any time soon, actually next week if everything goes okay. I have just taken delivery of all the drugs - 3 boxes. At least you see what you get for your money


----------



## Hales :)

Excellent news candy  will keep an eye out for that bfp!


----------



## Blondie80

I'm still about and lurking. 

Hope everyones OK xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hey everyone,


I haven't been about for a while, but I'm still here! 
Trying for bub #2 this month with KD (home insem), very excited but trying not to get my hopes up! currently on day 10 of my cycle.. anyone else trying this month?


Sending luck to all!!
Xxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi everyone, I'm still here too. Hoping to start Home Insem in the near future.

Hugs to all  x x x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone, I thought I'd revive this thread.

I almost don't want to type this in case it gets jinxed.  I'm hoping that we'll be able to have our first go at Home insem at the begining of December. I'm waiting for AF to arrive in the next couple of days to work out dates.

The only problem is that we're going away to Scotland for a week  for our Anniversary and I'm hoping that ovulation  doesn't happen right bang in the middle of whe we're away. We're driving there and back and stopping half way in a hotel so we're really fingers crossed that the day we drive back and stop in the hotel will be about CD 16/17/18 for me (I normally ovulate between CD16-20 so that would work out well). I'm a bit thrown off this month because I seem to be having a shorter cycle than usual, I ovulated CD14/15 which is early for me so I'm just waiting for AF to shown up to confirm the length of this cycle.

Anyone else waiting for AF or Ovulation at the moment?


----------



## Hales :)

That's exciting Els - Fingers crossed AF behaves and shows up when she should!

Just waiting for my IVF information session on 8th of December here


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Havent posted much for a while but have been trying to keep an eye on threads to see how everyone is doing?  We have booked another review and plan appointment which is next Fri, so we can decide what to do next, we still have 6 frosties so hoping to have another fet in Jan, just been looking at natural cycles to see what the difference is, does anyone know what the success rates are for med fet or natural fet roughly, this is one of the things we will be asking and also if should have assisted hatching again as we didnt have this on the last fet cycle.  We are going to see a different consult this time too so be interesting to see if they have anything different to add.


Hope all are well


Maggie
xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Hales, Hi Maggie 

Well AF arrived yesterday afternoon, which would make the day we drive back from Scotland CD19 eekk! I think it may be as I thought, I will probably ovulate while we're in  Scotland but I'm holding onto the hope that I often have longer cycles (30-36 days) so hopefully this one will be a longer one *fingers crossed* (if I remember correctly I've ovulated up to CD24 before and one very odd 43 day cycle where I ovulated on CD30).

The day we drive up to Scotland would be CD13, but I think this would be too early.


----------



## Han2275

Hi Maggie,

DP had an FET as she was just fed up of taking meds after the failed fresh IVF. She had some reflexology before hand (totally unlike her as she's a total sceptic when it comes to any alternative treatments!), and the result was DS2  . Our clinic (Oxford) encourage medicated FET for women with irregular cycles but were very supportive of our choice for unmedicated and they say there is no difference in their success rates. There are so many 'grey' choices when it comes to treatment  . Good luck with all your decisions


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi everyone,
DP and I are currently on the pre2WW also. I'm on CD7 at the moment of usual 28 day cycle so still a week to go before ovulation.. Trying not to think about it to much and stay calm but its difficult isn't it! :/
Wishing everone luck who is also waiting to try, we will all get our little miracles one day, dreams do come true  
Xx


----------



## tinki

Hi everyone, can we join you please? We are currently down regging for a partner to partner IVF donation cycle with me as the recipient, hopefully looking at egg collection mid december and possibly the best Christmas present ever  

Good luck to everyone waiting to try this month x


----------



## tinabean

Hey Tinki - did you get to EC and transfer - hope it all went well

How is everyone else!!

AFM - AF arrived on Friday so called MFS about 4pm and was told my file will be passed to the nursing team and I would get a call.  It will be tomorrow and I just can't wait.  We also have to pick our donor too.  AF has however been a nightmare this weekend - the worst ever!! I think it's the pregnacare with fish oil I have been taking for the past 2 months kicking in.

I am normally fertile on day 11/12 so should be in for DIUI before they close for Christmas. Fingers crossed.  The only downside is no drinking over Xmas or new year but it's so worth it.


T xx


----------



## BecsW

That's great news Tina    All the best for IUI and you're right, no drinking will be so worth the outcome, come on BFP!! xx


----------



## Platypus

I'm hoping we will get a chance to have another DI around the 28th this month, hoping that it isn't early and we don't get scuppered by xmas!

I've also got a GP appt to ask about getting some tests done to check on fertility - does anyone have any experience on this? I am going to ask for progesterone test to check I am ovulating, and possibly a scan although I'm not sure about that.

Any advice anyone has on this gratefully received.


----------



## tinki

So, we had our follow up today and I think it went well. Basically dr went through a number of reasons that could be responsible for our failed and abandoned cycles. There is a possibility that due to the aftermath of D's birth I may have some scarring so the upshot is I'm having a hystoroscopy next week to check that out and hopefully rule it out. He also took blood for thyroid function tests as that is apparently a cause of implantation failure but apparently can be fixed with drugs? The other thing he suggested we do next time is add clexane into any future cycle as it thins the blood and there is also a slim chance that I have blood clotting issues. 
He also gave me a load of info on immune testing and the benefits of this but he didn't seem overly sure it was needed and frankly neither do we so probably won't persue that route.
The good news is that DP's embies are fine so far as they can tell which means the problems probably lie with me, if there are any so hopefully the new regime will work against those problems ( if they exist).
It has given us renewed hope for using DP's eggs one last time anyway so assuming the results next week are good we are leaning towards one more 'go' before I tale up the reins again so to speak.
It would seem I am a bit of a quandary to them, I got pregnant on my first cycle so they can't see why it hasn't worked again, hence all the extras just to cover all bases. 
It's weird to say but it all seems suddenly much more medicalised than ever and I'm not sure I like that, but what else can we do? 
So upshot is we are hopefully looking at cycling again Feb/ march time, all being well x


----------



## dingle123

So we went to the LWC seminar last night even though we intend to use the Lister.  The Wife wanted to do a little compare and contrast as well as keep our options open if we get turned down for egg sharing @ The Lister.  Logistically the LWC would be perfect as I am based in Paddington so literally a hop, skip and a jump.

The whole seminar felt RUSHED....informative but rushed.  I also wasn't hugely impressed with the constant bringing up slides and then following it up with the fact some of the data was out of date and they are 'intending' to update it at some point.  Pernickety?  Probably but as a private clinic you'd think they'd take the time to update the slides!

I was very tempted to book a consultation for the end of Feb (esp. as they give a discount if you book there and then) but in the end decided against it.  Called up the Lister yesterday (who remembered me, and when my AF is due!) and they reconfirmed all the tests they would do etc. etc…I just get such a good feeling from them.  So AF is due in a few days and then off I go, yay!


----------



## tinki

Good luck dingle, we use the lister and have egg shared there, the team are great, we especially like Lizzy as our nurse and liz who does our scans, but they are all great and really on the ball, hope your tests are all good and you can get going soon x


----------



## Hales :)

Tinki - Hope you can get some answers soon

Dingle - There does seem to be very mixed reviews about LWC - but if you feel comfortable with Lister then great!

AFM - currently D/R for our cycle of IVF - time seems to be dragging at the moment, would like to whizz forward to March to know how it has gone!


----------



## dingle123

tinki said:


> Good luck dingle, we use the lister and have egg shared there, the team are great, we especially like Lizzy as our nurse and liz who does our scans, but they are all great and really on the ball, hope your tests are all good and you can get going soon x


Thanks tinki! I've never wanted my AF more! Until I can go down and have the blood tests I feel a bit like I'm in limbo/or not making any forward steps.

EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDDDD! XXX


----------



## dingle123

tinki said:


> So upshot is we are hopefully looking at cycling again Feb/ march time, all being well x


Fingers crossed tinki xx


----------



## laurac1988

Am currently searching for a donor online.

I really don't want to go through a clinic. Fancy trying home insem first if we can find a donor. See how successful that is.

What should I be charting? I'm so bad at all this stuff!


----------



## BecsW

We start on our IVF journey next week! Woohoo! Any advice ladies?
xx


----------



## dingle123

As a newbie I don't have any advice to offer but am sending you lots and lots of good luck vibes for your IVF treatment! Laura xx


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck Becs. I drank a 'whey to go' shake everyday during stimming for good quality eggs. Apparently extra protein is good for eggs but I couldn't face eating lots of red meat! Also the usual pineapple juice, brazil nuts & try to relax haha!  Oooo & drink lots of water to prevent over stimulating.


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck Becs - No real advice other than drinking lots of water to avoid OHSS and lots of protein during stimming.  I'm DR at the moment, I'm not in the best of moods, I have to say, I cried for nearly an hour on Sunday about a sausage sandwich ha ha! Don't ask!  I'm looking forward to next week and having some hormones back! All for a good cause though


----------



## tinki

Good luck becs, like others have said drinking water is so important, as much as you can stand and then some  and as much protein as you can get for the eggies, the whey shakes are good for that as WG said.

Hope the moods get better when you get your hormones back hales, roll on next week eh?

AFM had hysteroscopy today and all is well yey! Didn't get to see our consultant though so have emailed him as we are both 'due on' any day now so are hoping we can start the pill to sync us up and get going again in the next couple of weeks. Still waiting on thyroid tests for me though so can't start properly until those are back, just hoping they will be ASAP as really don't want to wait another month if possible. Excited again now!


----------



## welshginge

Hales - bless you - I had horrible road rage when DR'ing!

Tinki - Sounds good, hope your luck changes very soon! You not got any frosties to use?


----------



## Hales :)

Tinki - Lovely to have a plan! 

WG - If only it were just road rage - Poor DP has a lot to contend with at the mo! lol


----------



## BecsW

Thanks for your lovely replies ladies    can anyone tell me where you can get Whey shakes from? I have never heard of them before? Must get in the brazil nuts and pineapple juice too. We are excited to get started now and feeling quite hopeful   

Hales, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope it goes well xx

Tinki-that sounds like great news! Really hope that you can get going as soon as possible and don't have to wait another month xx


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks Becs - Just glad to get moving really - feels like I've been injecting for forever already!  What meds are you starting on Wednesday?


----------



## welshginge

Becs - I got mine from the internet & it has to be 'whey to go' specifically as this is the only one recommended for fertility (something to do with ingredients).

This is the one I got: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whey-To-Go-Nat-Chocolate16oz/dp/B000FJLO0Q/ref=pd_sim_d_3

/links


----------



## BabyJeano

Looks like we've been pretty lucky ... only thing my DP and I had while dreg'ing was being tired and a little more emotional than usual. but worked quite well for us as it turned us both super soppy lol.

She's stimming now and im on HRT and other than being tired and could still cry at anything (saw 2 dead ladybirds yesterday and that got me....) we're ok ... fingers crossed ! lol 
xx


----------



## laurac1988

Hi all 

Thought it was time to start posting here. Me and DP found a donor so we will be doing our first at home insem next week (when my smiley face shows up...)

Good luck to all


----------



## dingle123

BabyJeano said:


> Looks like we've been pretty lucky ... only thing my DP and I had while dreg'ing was being tired and a little more emotional than usual. but worked quite well for us as it turned us both super soppy lol.
> 
> She's stimming now and im on HRT and other than being tired and could still cry at anything (saw 2 dead ladybirds yesterday and that got me....) we're ok ... fingers crossed ! lol
> xx


Everything crossed! Laura xx


----------



## dingle123

laurac1988 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thought it was time to start posting here. Me and DP found a donor so we will be doing our first at home insem next week (when my smiley face shows up...)
> 
> Good luck to all


Hi and welcome - roll on the smiley face! xx


----------



## tinabean

Laura - I am waiting for my smiley face too!

I have just booked a massage on Friday to try and chill me out.

T x


----------



## dingle123

tinabean said:


> Laura - I am waiting for my smiley face too!
> 
> I have just booked a massage on Friday to try and chill me out.
> 
> T x


Massage sounds like a good idea! Everything crossed for that smileyface! xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Still no smiley -( Come on smiley - hurry it up!


----------



## BabyJeano

laurac1988 said:


> Still no smiley -( Come on smiley - hurry it up!


Waiting is hard ... hurry up smiley face for you


----------



## BecsW

We started on our tablets 3 days ago-Norethistorone, feel OK so far    So excited to be on this journey! Bought a IVF hypnotherapy CD to listen to and it's fab-so relaxing!!
  for all on this thread xxx


----------



## Candy76

Hi Becs, you sound really enthusiastic! When will you start stimming? I am still set for Feb/ March. I will be on an antagonist cycle, so no down reg for me, just waiting for AF to arrive and then it all starts. A bit nervous as I am starting a new job and hope they don't mind me 'going to the doctors' every now and so often.

Hales - hope your follicles are growing nicely.

Welshginge - thanks for the tip about the shakes. What an excuse to splash out on a chocolate treat! When we first had IUI the nurse recommended energy drinks. So, we went out and bought those nasty looking orange bottles. But now I think she may have meant protein shakes  

A good weekend to all, especially those of you waiting for smiley faces!


----------



## BabyJeano

Woooo hoooo we made it today as number 1 and 2 in the scan queue ! Ever so proud of us. To be fair we were there at 6:50am   

Todays scan went well. DP has 11 follicles all between 1.9 and 2.3cm so think they will call back at lunch to tell her to jab tonight for collection Wednesday.  She’s working from home today sat in jogging bottoms bless her. She’s pretty uncomfortable at the minute.

My womb looks good too, so fingers crossed  

Just a query, has anyone been sick on Progynova?  I'm on 3 a day at the moment and the morning one is fine.  The one I take about 3pm really knocks me sick, but its always a couple hours after, then the nausea lasts for a couple hours.  First day on 3 a day I wasn’t sick, but the last 2 days I have been and because its always round evening meal time, I tend to miss that and by the time I feel like eating its bedtime.  Is there anything I can do to take it away? Missed out on Pizza Saturday night and Sunday lunch yesterday !  

x


----------



## Chopio

Hello all!

I thought it was maybe time to start posting here because I'm just waiting for my bloomin period to start so that we can start our first DIUI 

Baby Jeano - I don't know anything about Progynova but generally for nausea I've heard eating small amounts regularly helps. Even if you can only manage half an oatcake or plain bit of toast it might help settle your stomach.

Good luck to everyone waiting for tests and smiley faces xx


----------



## BabyJeano

Chopio said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I thought it was maybe time to start posting here because I'm just waiting for my bloomin period to start so that we can start our first DIUI
> 
> Baby Jeano - I don't know anything about Progynova but generally for nausea I've heard eating small amounts regularly helps. Even if you can only manage half an oatcake or plain bit of toast it might help settle your stomach.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for tests and smiley faces xx


Oatcakes Isnt that a Saffordshire thing 

Well today, knowing there is a strong chance I will feel icky later, I have made sure I had a decent lunch in case I miss dinner.

Quick Update: 
The clinic called and DP is in Theatre for egg collection on Wednesday morning. Lets hope those 11 follicles have some good eggs   
Very excited


----------



## welshginge

Candy - hahaha those drinks may 'give you wings' but I don't think they'll get you pregnant! x

Becs - the CD worked for me!!!! Fingers crossed for you xx

babyjeano - I used to feel sick during my IVF too, lost weight because I couldn't face dinner. I think it's normal, I still got preggers anyway! xx

Best of luck to everyone on tx!!!!!!


----------



## Chopio

BabyJeano said:


> Oatcakes Isnt that a Saffordshire thing


I dunno... always thought they were Scottish. My grannie (east londoner) used to swear by them for everything belly related. Nairns do some yummy ginger ones... well more like biscuits really and the ginger is good for nausea too apparently.

Good luck for the egg collection x


----------



## laurac1988

still waiting for the blooming smiley face!!! Have started using cheapie tests as well and line is getting a little darker, but still very pale.


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Just wondering if those of you who mentioned the Ivf hypnotherapy relaxation cd could tell me what it's called.Dp and I are both feeling really stressed at the moment.Dp starts on her drugs towards the end of the month but the waiting has felt so long this time and we are stuck in a bit of a rut.Any help on the cd front greatly appreciated.x


----------



## welshginge

Here you go Louie: http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html

/links


----------



## BabyJeano

Shame its not available to download instantly as we have E/C tomorrow and E/T possibly monday.
Would love to load it up onto my iPhone as really not good with medccal tx :-S
xx


----------



## Louie34

Thanks Welshginge I'm going to give the cd a go.x


----------



## tinki

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well with the various stages of your journeys, good luck to us all!
Good news for us, have our pill scans on 16th and all being well we should be able to start down regging on 20th. Feels exciting to be getting going again x


----------



## laurac1988

well... officially on my 2ww. We decided as the line was getting weaker not stronger on the OPS it was worth giving it a shot now. So here comes the 2ww...


----------



## Hales :)

I'm currently on follicle tracking scans - my follicles were on the small side yesterday, so probably will be on stimms until Monday I'm thinking!


----------



## BabyJeano

Tinki – Glad your feeling positive getting back on the road again. Good you have a date to look forward to. X

Laurac1988 – Good luck o your 2WW  

Hales – Sending best wished for your follicles  

Update on us:

DP went for her eggs collecting yesterday and we got 8 so really pleased with that.  They had to thaw both vials of sperm but said the 2nd vial was really good quality.

Got a call first thing this morning to say all 8 eggs have fertilised, all are now at the 1 cell stage and showing clear signs of another divide.  The clinic are happy to take all to Blast and will update us on Saturday with a view to transfer into me on Monday !

So happy with the result.  Just got to hope they keep on growing strong.
  
xxx


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck BabyJeano (must resist the urge to abbreviate your name!) - I've got everything crossed for you - looking forward to joining you on 2ww! x


----------



## BabyJeano

Haha what do you want to abbreviate it to?
So hard picking a name.
As it is my DP gets called Jeano by her friends and we keep saying we're going to have a baby Jeano, so it kinda fit 

Roll on the 2WW though im sure once on it we will want to be off it with a BFP


----------



## BecsW

Good luck BabyJeano The natal hypnotherapy CD usuall arrives within two days and can be used during the 2ww x


----------



## Battenberry

Just popped on to see how you're all doing and wish you all luck. 

BabyJeano it's looking good for you now, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed those embies keep growing nicely!

Hales, good luck with the stimms, will be watching out for you on 2ww!

Becs it's good to see you've started too, again I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. 

Hi to everyone else and sending good luck your way too. 

Love B x x


----------



## BabyJeano

Thanks *Berryboo*

Have my first acupuncture session today so hopefully that will relax me over the weekend as im pretty nervous about monday. I struggle a little with medical tx (I know I have to get used to it if we get a BFP) so will do anything I can to relax 
x


----------



## Hales :)

BabyJeano - I keep wanting to use just the first letters!  I'm sure you will be fine, just a case of getting on with it I guess - eyes on the prize! 

Thanks BerryBoo - feeling a bit downhearted at the mo - my follicles have hardly grown at all! I've had my dose of menopur put up to 300iu so back in for a scan on Monday.

xx


----------



## BabyJeano

PMSL Hales ... erm no, I dont think you should abbreviate.  You could call me Tara though, that may help  

Keep your chin up for Monday. The increase may do the trick.
Its not always easy to keep positive, we all know that, but I'm sure it plays a big part

Sending


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks  At this rate your OTD will be before my EC Ha!


----------



## Han2275

Hi all
Hope everyone is well. Just thought I'd pop on and say hi as don't 'visit' as much as I used to. Still keep in touch with a Becs and Berryboo on ** so will look through the threads and see if anyone has any good news  .
We are now living in ireland! The move went well and I continue to be amazed by the adaptability of my amazing boys. They are loving their new surroundings and all the outside space we now have. DS1 is at preschool 2 mornings a week as we don't get funding for full time, and I have been to my very first EVER toddler group and actually really enjoyed it  . 
I have been waiting for DP to feel ready for baby #3 and she says she now is so I have started to monitor my cycles and am currently waiting  for AF on day 31 and I always thought I had a 29 day cycle so now I am convinced my hormone levels are in a mess  . We have 3 of DP's frosties in Oxford so also need to decide whether to move them to a Belfast clinic or try to monitor my cycle and travel to England at the right time as want to do natural FET hopefully. More decisions! 
God luck to everyone starting treatment xx


----------



## Candy76

I have a new job and currently waiting for AF to arrive to hopefully start treatment.
I looked up maternity pay and it says you get paid 90% of your salary if you had been working in that job for x weeks x weeks before estimated day of birth. It basically comes down to 39 weeks = you must have worked for that company prior to the cycle in which you got pregnant. I just wondered why they didn't write it like this and wondered what happens if your expected day of birth is brought forward for some reason. If anybody understands what I mean, do you also know the answer to my question? I suppose its all just going to go the way it will and I wouldn't postpone my tx for that reason. Just curious to know.

Hales, hope you are feeling a better again and best of luck for your scan tomorrow  

Han, glad to hear the boys settled in so well. Can you have ft treatment in Ireland being a ff couple? You can't in Germany. But then in Germany you can apparently not even donate eggs nor do surrogacy. My sister was saying she would 'give' us a kid if she could, but can't. Not sure if she really would, if this was an option. But I was so used to the UK regulations that I had to google wheather what she was saying was right.

I have generally a 4 week cycle, but when I have a hospital appointment it all goes out of the window. And since the MC I had suddenly 5 week cycles (plus 5 weeks of bleed due to an infection, so at times didn't have a clue where I was at with my cycle). Anyway, now waiting for AF to arrive (might be 1 or 2 weeks). Was hoping to cycle with Becs and might just about make it if my body decides to go back to 'normal'.


----------



## Han2275

Candy - we are currently renting in The Republic, about 12 miles from the boarder but we plan to find a more longterm rental in a small town we love in Northern Ireland, by June. The same UK laws apply in the north :0)
Hope AF arrives soon xx


----------



## BabyJeano

Hey ladies
Well we had the ET this morning. I have 1grade A and 1 grade B Blast hopefully settling in  

Everything crossed    

Moving to the 2WW thread

Lots of love and positive vibes to you all

XxxxX


----------



## tinki

Good luck babyjeano, crossing my fingers for you x

Hope the scan went well today Hales?

Hope you get AF soon Candy x


----------



## Chopio

Wow - lots of progress from everyone since I last checked in. Good luck to everyone waiting on scans and smiley faces or moving over into the 2WW.

We are on CD8 of our first DIUI. Progress scan tomorrow at Homerton to see how my follicles have reacted to the Fostimon injections. Feeling excited but scared I might have overstimulated as I'm having lots of crampy pangs in my lower abdo.

lots of luck x


----------



## Hales :)

Congrats on being PUPO Tara!  What do you think of Netflix? I've had a flick through and although it's not really got much new stuff there's plenty to watch I guess.  Plays perfectly on my Android phone and also on my Wii.  I've also reactivated my World of Warcraft account (and yes, I do realise I'm a geek!) for my 2ww to keep me occupied.  Hope yours goes relatively speedily!

Thanks for asking Tinki - I'm back for yet another scan tomorrow, fingers crossed all will be well for EC on Friday, but we shall see!


----------



## BabyJeano

Hey Hales ... For a free trial Netflix will be fine. Your right not much new stuff. Play it on my ipad cos I ain't paying Xbox money to let me watch it lol. Happy game playing .... don't get stressed though lol x


----------



## tinki

Whoo hoo! We both start down regging tomorrow 

How's everyone else getting on? X


----------



## Hales :)

A very quick post 

We got 9 mature eggs - and a potential 10th mature but they're not sure about that one - fingers crossed for fertilisation!
x


----------



## Candy76

Hales, this sounds good. Hope you get good news about fertilisation tomorrow.

Tinki, good luck for you!!!

AFM - Who was it that wished me a swift arrival of AF?! Not sure whats going on, but have some spotting, called the clinic and they are fully booked. They didn't expect me that early. I must omit I got a bit nervous over the last days as its a new job, tx and builders in the house. All a bit much at once. The kitchen has had a replenishing dust coat all this week. It will all look so much better in 4 weeks time, hopefully! Just I have already all the drugs at home and our fridge can't cope with meds + weekly shopping. Well, if thats my only problem, then I must be happy


----------



## Han2275

Hi Hales, how did those little swimmers do last night?


----------



## Hales :)

6 fertilised normally - so going for a blast transfer  Thanks for asking x


----------



## Han2275

That's great news  
Good luck for the next stage  

I don't know why but I've convinced myself that it's not going to come so easy for me second time round  . When I was TTC DS1 I never for one moment thought it wouldn't happen for us. I guess knowing how difficult it was for DP has made me realise that it can be a very difficult and long journey! We also have a logistical nightmare to contend with too


----------



## maisy1

Hi han I was just browsing the boards and noticed you said you were moving to ireland. Do you mind if I ask which part? I haven't come across anyone else from Ireland on the boards and thought I'd ask. Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## Han2275

Hi Maisy1,

I have no secrets on here  . I am currently about 10 miles from Cavan purely because our house had sold in England and we had no chain and couldn't find a rental in time in the place we plan to settle. We are living in the village where DP grew up as her parents found us this house through a friend and we are just paying rent on a weekly basis. I'm keen to move asap as MIL and SIL are a bit too close for comfort and we see them EVERY day and it is starting to drive me insane! We have been planning this move for a couple of years and doing a lot of driving around in that time whilst visiting the inlaws, and really love Enniskillen and hope to settle around Lisnaskea. DS1 is already registered to start school there in september but we just can't seem to find somewhere to rent as we don't want to buy again for a couple of years. Our goal is to be moved by june time so we can get settled into our new home over the summer before DS1 starts school. MIL's visits may encourage me to do that a bit sooner  
Where abouts are you? 
Hannah xx


----------



## Chopio

Hi everyone,

We had our trigger shot last night and IUI is scheduled for 9am tomorrow. So excited!! I can't believe we are finally getting to the important bit after a year of tests and toing and froing. Eeek! Chopio xx


----------



## BecsW

Hooray! Good luck Chopio


----------



## BecsW

We are on day 7 of our injections, scan on Friday to see how many follies (lots please  ) and to let us know what day next week EC will be    Bit nervous about EC-any tips ladies?
xx


----------



## Candy76

Hi Becs, glad things are going fine and hope for plenty of follicles for you.
I haven't had EC, but follicle reduction, which is the same procedure. I was incredibly nervous and thought afterwards it wasn't as bad as I had feared if might be. But then I wasn't up for it at the time as it wasn't planned like this.
I think they gave me a good dose of drugs during EC. The anesthetist had asked me at one point how I was doing and I told him I could still feel them poking. He gave me another shot of something and I was out for the next hour.

Relax as much as you can.
If they let you, bring your own nightie so you don't have to walk around in an open back hospital gown.


----------



## Candy76

AFM - I am on the pill. I am now scheduled in for IVF next month, hopefully having an Easter / Christmas child. This is the 3rd time in 12 month that the clinic deferred treatment. While I understand that they are busy and trying their best, I find it rather exhausting going through the build-up of being a month before the treatment.
Well, another month of DIY and no excuse from moving furniture


----------



## Chopio

Good luck with your jabs Becs. Wishing you lots of juicy follicles!

Candy - that sounds so tough emotionally. I hope the time passes quickly for you and they let you get cracking soon


----------



## tinki

good luck for tomorrow's IUI Chopio, hope it goes smoothly, sending you lots of luck 

Can't really give you any tips for eggcollection BecsW as our clinic do it under general so are totally out of it which is bliss I have to say, apart from the not eating/drinking bit while you wait which is pants  good luck for your scan, hope it shows lots of lovely folicles.

Candy I am so sorry you have been put back by another month, its so frustrating that we are stuck waiting on the clinic's timetable, still at least you have a date and are on the pill, it will come around quickly for you I hope.

AFM, day 5 of down reg injections and I am shattered, can only presume that it must be working, can't wait to start the HRT on thursday and hopefully feel abit more alive. DW doing ok with hers but has a bad cold so not great cause of that, just hoping it doesn't make its way to me or ds, do not have time for that! x


----------



## Candy76

Thanks Tinki and Chipo!

Tinki, I hope this is YOUR cycle!

Hales, all the best for Egg transfer!

Does anyone else have problems with the pill? I was awake for 2 hours last night feeling and then being sick. Went straight to sleep afterwards, but feeling knackered this morning.


----------



## tinki

Thanks Candy.
Re the pill, not sick on it but yes to being unable to sleep, however I suspect that may be due to Tx playing on my mind as much as anything else, don't feel like I have had a proper nights sleep in weeks, hope it's just a one off for you. Have you got a start date for meds etc yet? X


----------



## flipper123

Hi
I hope you're all well

My DP is hopefully having another FET next week, this is our second try together and she has tried in a previous relationship but with no success. It's unbelievably stressful as you all know and I guess I'm just looking for reassurance. I find myself worrying about and doubting pretty much everything in life, I'm sure it's just the stress but I feel like I'm going crazy!!! I feel like I'm failing her as a partner as I'm not always the rock she needs. Does anyone else feel the same way?
Thanks x


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, I am not used to not being able to sleep, so I am with you on that one.
I am now supposed to start drugs mid March and egg collection is planned for just before Easter. This would suit me well, as I wouldn't need to take too much annual leave.


----------



## BabyJeano

Hey Flipper
Im sure she doesn't feel that way.
Why not say this to her, tell her how you feel. I'm sure she will reassure you that you are.
Sometimes just starting to talk can really help.
Good luck to you both
x


----------



## laurac1988

Think I'm back pre - 2ww. 

BFN on test day but no period yet. Think af is on her way though. Wish she'd hurry up if she's coming!


----------



## flipper123

Thanks BabyJeano, I've have told her unfortunately it makes her feel very insecure, so many tears and heartache  x


----------



## BabyJeano

Hang in there girl.  You have to ride this together xxx


----------



## flipper123

Thankyou, I will  x


----------



## Hales :)

I am finally PUPO - unfortunately there were no blastocysts when we got to the clinic - just 1 morula that was compacting and a very early blastocyst just starting to fill with fluid, so pretty unbelievably I have 2 embryos on board - OTD is 5th of March.

How is everyone getting on? 

Laura - Will you test again?

Tara - When are you going to test?


----------



## BabyJeano

Well if my lovely but very impatient Girlie had her way it would have been yesterday morning, then yesterday afternoon, then again this morning then again about 1:30pm today, and probably again tomorrow morning but as she is back tomorrow night im pretty sure she will suggest it then, even though I will have drank about 2 litres of water and probably diluted any HCG that was going to show lol

Dont think I will be able to get her past Saturday morning so my money is on then lol
xx


----------



## Han2275

Hales - well done for having 2 onboard. You could be Cutelittlepumpkin #2  

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck Hales - your brave though!


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks guys - WG - Brave or foolish - not sure which yet!


----------



## BabyJeano

Im with ya *Hales * .. we have 2 on board as well, and even before we started this we were told we would have twins lol
Here's hoping


----------



## BecsW

Our scan went well. We have 13 follies







they are a little small at the mo though, generally averaging about 10 or 11mm so back for another scan on Monday. EC will probably be Wednesday but we will know for sure when they scan me on Monday....it's all seeming within our reach now







right, back to jabbing.....









Hales-congrats hun xxx wow to having 2 put back 

Candy=so sorry they delayed your tx-so frustrating


----------



## laurac1988

well i definitely fluffed my last cycle that's for sure! Had loads of positive OPKs like 3 days before AF was due... then AF is currently 9 days late. I think i just ovulated stoopidly late. We didn't do isem based on the OPK results - just on previous dates. Should have insemmed again at the positive OPKs! Ah well! Next month!

Have my shiny new Clearblue Fertility monitor to play with now as well


----------



## maisy1

laura I got the clearblue monitor this month. Just out of curiosity i used the ovulation strips i used last month as well. when i got a peak on the cb it took the other strips 2 days to catch up and show a surge. the cb monitors are meant to be much more accurate so here's hoping for us all.


----------



## Candy76

Becs, 13 follicles of similar size sounds fantastic!

Tara, thinking of you this weekend  

Hales, hope your boys keep you busy during the 2ww! How are you finding it all? I thought it was stressfull enough when DW was going through, but when it was my turn - what a suspense!

I hope my body got used to the pill now. No more unwelcome awakening in the middle of the night. By the time I will actually have tx I will have had the healthiest run-up, have been taking vitamins & fish oil for 7 months now, hardly drink alcohol anyway and due to just starting a new job my new colleagues assume I am just one of those people who only drink water, no tea or coffee - perfect timing!

- Just realised we might want to continue the 2ww chat on the 2ww thread.


----------



## laurac1988

Af showed up today so time to start playing with CB monitor from tomorrow. This cycle was 36 days!


----------



## maisy1

Laura,
my cycle started yesterday too. looks like we can can be ai cycle buddies this time round . clear blue monitor should make things a whole lot easier for you. one thing I would reccommend is that you should prepare to use about 20 sticks this months. It should normally ask for about 10 tests but since your last cycle seemed a bit bonkers (they do that sometimes  ) have the extra ones handy in case it takes longer.


----------



## welshginge

Any news babyjeano? Hope it's good news!

Sorry for those who have BFN's - so sorry


----------



## tinki

Hi how are we all? 

Well had my lining scan today and it's looking good so I am not needed to go back to clinic until transfer now, yey! Picked up the rest of my drugs, not looking forward to it, they are all needles, I'm gonna be like a pin cushion but hopefully will be worth it 
DW is back for her next scan tomorrow, they have upped her dose so I hope this has moved her on a bit, looking like egg collection will be the end of next week but will have a better idea tomorrow.


----------



## Candy76

Hi Tinki, looks like this thread has gone a bit quiet after last month's rush. So pleased for you your scan showed all being good! And hope DW will be getting some nice eggs to go with that.

Becs, hope things are going well for you, too.

I am doing nothing right now, appart from being glad for the days on which I don't have side effects from the pill. Just left a 3 day headache behind. I briefly thought the pill was really invented to make women miserable and its just accidentally a contraceptive. - Maybe being cynical is just another side effect


----------



## tinki

Oh dear Candy that sounds rough for you, hope you get to feel better on it soon.
Still extreme tiredness for me, really thought I would have picked up by now, by 3pm every day could quite happily go to bed, ds has other ideas though  and then I get to about 8pm and suddenly I'm wide awake, very frustrating!
They upped DW's dose today, reckon on about 16 follicles but they want to push her on a bit, aiming for egg collection end of next week with next scan on Monday so will know more then x


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, did you read about the sleep patterns on BBC news this week? Apparently a lot of people sleep in 2 stages and have an active break in between. For us it changed when artificial light became more affordable. - Not sure I would like it though, I am used to going to bed, sleep like a log and wake up the next morning. No loo break, no memory of dreams, just sleep.


----------



## laurac1988

maisy1 said:


> Laura,
> my cycle started yesterday too. looks like we can can be ai cycle buddies this time round . clear blue monitor should make things a whole lot easier for you. one thing I would reccommend is that you should prepare to use about 20 sticks this months. It should normally ask for about 10 tests but since your last cycle seemed a bit bonkers (they do that sometimes ) have the extra ones handy in case it takes longer.


cycle buddiiieeeesss! How exciting! haha.

I'm prepared to use 20. I have two boxes just in case. I know I won't need them all in this cycle... but as usual am over prepared. Also have 6 HPTs... obsessive? moi?


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, hope things are going well for you this week!


----------



## tinki

Hi Candy, thanks for asking  
Still waiting on egg collection, clinic decided on Wednesday to keep DW on stimms for extra couple of days, v. Frustrating but back tomorrow for hopefully final scan and fingers crossed egg collection on Monday x


----------



## tinki

Whoo hoo  egg collection on Monday! Happy to be moving forward and hopefully PUPO soon x


----------



## Candy76

Tinki,   for ER!


----------



## tinki

They got 9! Very happy with this, now just to wait for the phonecall tomorrow x


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, hope your fertilisation went well and that you are now in the 2ww!

I had the last day pill today. Baseline scan Monday and then hopefully starting with drugs.


----------



## tinki

Hi  not on 2ww yet, was expecting transfer today but they called and postponed to Saturday as 6 of the 7 (we had 2 abnormal) were grade 1 8 cell so they are taking them to blastocyst! 

That's good news that you are done with the pill, hope the scan goes well and you get to start your drugs as planned, exciting times x


----------



## Candy76

Wow, 6 grade 1s is great news!


----------



## tinki

Hey Candy, have you had your scan now? How did it go? X


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls We have just had our egg recovery yesterday and 3 out of our 5 eggs have fertilised so embryo transfer is on Thursday morning.We are really pleased so far as DP has a low amh and this is the first time we have managed to properly have Ivf.Last time had to be moved onto an iui cycle as DP only got one follicle.Candy just wanted to send a special thank you to you because a while ago you asked me if Dp had taken DHEA.We did some research on it and she started taking it and as a result she produced 5 follicles this cycle.We have only ever had 2 on our first go and all the others there's just been the one.I'm convinced the improvement had had something to do with the DHEA!So thank you very much and hope things go well for you and everyone else this time around. X


----------



## Candy76

Louie, glad this cycle is going better for you. Crazy to think that clinics would not advise you about stuff like this.

Tinki, had my baseline scan on Monday. AF only arriving yesterday, accompanied by a hazy headache and feeling sick. This whole hormone up and down is no good for me. On stimms now, but no downreg yet as it is an antagonist cycle. Next scan on Friday. Lets see what happens then.

We had a lovely day away on the weekend. This must have been the first day away since months or in a year. We had been wrapped up in DIY, tx, jobhunt... And for the first time in months I felt relaxed. Feels so good.


----------



## Candy76

It has all gone quiet here.
Egg collection is on Wednesday. One ovary is on a break and high up, the other one went mental. I have no idea how many eggs to expect. I had a lot of small follicles and they were concerned regards OSHH, but bloods have come back fine. Lots of protein and water for me. I think I have overeaten myself today.   Well, all for a good cause.
DW can't come with me for EC, so lots of positive energy to stop me from being nervous will be appreciated. At least its in the morning, so I won't have too much time to go crazy beforehand.


----------



## tinki

Good luck for Wednesday candy, I was wondering earlier how you were getting on  Hoping it goes smoothly for you and you get lots of good eggs x

AFM, follow up tomorrow, our plan is another fresh cycle but will be going back to my eggs, we feel we have given the partner donation thing our best shot and it's time to move on from that chapter, just hoping we don't have to wait too long to get going again.


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, hope your appointment went fine. It must be so hard for DW and you to move on to a new option. To me it looks like you two made a massive effort. And I know you had ups and downs, but you seem to have managed to stay positive most of the time.


----------



## tinki

Thanks Candy, we have to keep going no other choice for us right now. To that end we will be going again, after next AF I go back on the pill so hopefully cycling may/June time. Consultant has said that I need immune testing however due to repeated failures indicating that may be the cause. Were going to do it, it's the only thing left apart from bad luck, and it may be expensive but at least we will have ruled absolutely everything out then. It's sad to say good bye to our dream but we have to be practical and what's important is another child, a sibling before poor ds is too old to really enjoy him so it's onwards and upwards here 

Good lick for tomorrow I'll be waiting to see your news x


----------



## Candy76

All gone well, 17 eggs for us. Shame I am too old for sharing, really. No idea about the quality yet. I hope they do 50% ICSI and 50% IVF, so we can see how the sperm and eggs get on and if insemination would ever be a reasonable option.

Tinki, I am curious about the immune testing. We had asked our consultants (one of the many we have seen over the years) and she seemed to think the testing is so expensive, you may just as well go straight for the drugs when having treatment. I suppose that's a bit of an unconventional view.

Waiting to hear tomorrow how many of our eggs have fertilised.


----------



## tinki

17 eggs! Blimey! Hope you are feeling ok?
Have you asked them to split IVF/ ICSI then? Didn't know they could do that but when you think of it it makes sense. Hope you get a good result from your phonecall tomorrow  

Re immunes, it's going to cost £600 to test but I think the advantage is they can then tailor any drugs/ dose to the results rather than working blind, I know when we added clexane in our last cycle we didn't test for blood clotting issues we just went with it as having it if you didn't need it doesn't matter so it seemed like a pointless test to have. Honestly before yesterday it had never even entered my head re immunes im a bit synical TBH because I already have ds but apparently having had a baby can kick your body into rejecting future embryos which is not a nice thought  Honestly it's a real minefield all this stuff, so many things you don't even know about, some days I feel like a walking fertility dictionary! X


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, this seems a bit cruel by mother nature to prevent a sibling getting in competition with No1.

AFM: The good news is we have 14 embryos. The not so good news is I have been in bed since EC afternoon. No idea where on the OHSS scale I am, fluid in belly, but bloods okay-ish. I could live with spending a week in bed eating nothing but protein shakes, egg sandwiches and chicken, if it was for a good course. But when asking in passing today how many embryos they would transfer, they said probably only 1 due to OHSS risk. It was a bit of a shock and I had to remind myself that I was trying to see this first IVF as an experiment to see how my body reacts to it all.

For those of you who were of OHSS risk, how may embryos did you have put back?


----------



## tinki

Hi Candy, 14 is a really good number, are you hoping for blastocyst transfer now? I ask because my clinic told me that having 2 blasts put back only actually increases your chance of pregnancy by 5% so if you ended up with single blast transfer the odds are still really good. Dont know if this helps? 
I can't help with OHSS as we have never had that problem but I do know it can be horrific and it sounds like your clinic are trying to protect you as far as they can.
Remember though at the end of the day it is your body and your decision and if you feel strongly enough that you want more than 1 transfered be ready to fight your corner, as the final decision will be made at transfer. In the mean time keep drinking as much water as you can stand and then some as it will help with symptoms. X


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, thanks for the encouragement. Yes we are going for day 5 transfer. The embryos got graded yesterday and overall they are doing fine. But the embryologist didn't want to make any promise regarding freezability. I think if we had a hadfull to freeze, then I wouldn't feel too bad about having only one put back this time, given the circumstances. Let's see what tomorrow brings.
I am feeling much better today, but still spending most of the time resting. Even though I can now actually bend down without feeling uncomfortable, I am still easily exhausted.


----------



## tinki

Thought I would revive this thread 
I am now on the pill and have baseline scan  
And immunes testing next thursday, so hopefully down regging a week on Friday, exciting times  
Anyone else cycling in the next few weeks? X


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, I hope its all going well for you so far.
We haven't any concrete plans yet for where to go from here.


----------



## tinki

Thanks Candy, I'm on stimms now, first scan on Tuesday to see what's happening. Had to do a sponsored buggy push yesterday in the blistering heat, not good got very dehydrated even though I was drinking loads, just hope I haven't done any damage as they are worried about OHSS with me and meant to drink 4litres a day minimum  
My immunes came back as well, high NK cells but low toxicity so I am going to be on steroids and clexane from Tuesday as lab said NK cells halved with steroids which brought them into the ok range.
Hoping this is enough.

Did you have your follow up Candy? Just wondered if it was helpful and gave you any idea of next path? Hope you can make some plans soon x


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, a buggy push in that heat sounds exhausting at best of times.
How are your eggs growing?

Our follow up is later in June. Don't think it will tell us anything new. I might have a rant, though. A lady on the forum pointed out a study from 2003 which showed that pregnancies after early (after egg collection) OHSS have a 90% higher rate of being chemical pregnancies, which then reduces the success rate from an initial 40% or so to something like 25% by the time it would come to the first scan. At the moment I am really annoyed the clinic didn't point this out.

We both found the IVFs much harder than we had expected - DW because she was drugged up to her eyeballs and I due to OHSS, 10 days in bed and a week sick leave I then had to explain. So, at the moment we don't feel like having any more IVF. Also, doesn't seem worth spending out last bit of savings on something that is so unlikely to work (for us).
I feel strangely content with having created two souls and having them around me. I don't feel the same as before the BFP. Not sure this make any sense to anyone.

So, we are a bit in child- limbo land. And quite happy there for now. Well, given the circumstances. Of course I would be so much happier if either of the pregnancies had stayed!

For the moment I am charting temperatures. I might do natural IUI at some point. I think this month I had beginners luck.

This was a bit of a me post, oops.

Anyone else planning on starting treatment?


----------



## tinki

Candy, think I would have a rant too! They should always give you all the facts so you can make an informed decision 
I think I have some idea of how you are feeling, I have found some sort of peace in the knowledge that we have tried so hard, the need hasnt lessened but if we do hang up the hat one day at least we gave it our best shot.

My egg collection is booked for Wednesday, looks like we should get a nice crop, they are worried about OHSS but so far my bloods show I'm on the good side, if only just. The nurse gave me something called cabergoline today which is meant to help prevent OHSS but having done some reading I have decided the side effects of it are not worth the gain. I am planning to review this after egg collection but hoping in the meantime I will not need it.
Will update on Wednesday


----------



## welshginge

Thinking of you Tinki. Hope today goes well! xx


----------



## Han2275

Hi All  

We have just had our first week in England since moving to Ireland in January. So great to catch up with family and friends and be part of the Jubilee celebrations. We had an appointment at our clinic while we were back and after, what seemed like, signing our names on 100 different forms, we are now ready to start a natural FET cycle with me carrying one of DP's frosties  . I also had a baseline scan and thankfully my uterus and ovaries all remain healthy and doing the right things. Think we may start trying again in september as we have so many people booked to visit us over the summer and I will have to fit in trips back to Oxford for a day 10 scan and practice run of passing the FET catheter  , and then obviously we will both want to fly back for the actual transfer. Will all be very hard to do without any family members finding out, especially MIL!!!! Very excited about the thought of starting the TTC journey again   

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Candy76

Hannah, great to hear thinks are going to plan. And how exciting! I think having a date already makes it a bit more real.


----------

